# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  دقهـ الملاحظهـ

## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهـ

دقهـ الملاحظهـ
فكرة جتني من موضوع اخي مهرشاد وحبيت اخذها بطريقة ثانية يعني اخوي مهرشاد تطلع كم مرة معادة الصورة اما انا بجيب لكم شكل واحد مكرر ويكون فيه شي واحد مختلف ويلا نبدأ



يالله وين المختلف 



lililililililililililililililililililililililili
lililililililililililililililililililililililili
lililililililililililililililililililililililili
lililililililililililililililililililililililili
lililililililililililililililililililililililili
lililililililililililililililililililililililili
lililililililililililililililililililililililili
lililililililililililililililililililililililili
lililililililililililililililililililililililili
lil!lililililililililililililililililililililili
lililililililililililililililililililililililili
lililililililililililililililililililililililili 



قولوا لي كم رقم السطر ورقم العمود الذي يوجد فيه المختلف واقتبسوه ولونوه لي لو سمحتوا اذا ماعليكم امر  :bigsmile: 

..][..تحيـــــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

lil!lililililililililililililililililililililili
هو الثالث ماقبل الاثنين الاخيرين
هذا السطر المختلف
اتمنى يكون صح يافطوم
تعبت عيوني :wink: 
تسلمي عالمسابقه الحلوووه

----------


## 7mammah

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهـ
> 
> دقهـ الملاحظهـ
> فكرة جتني من موضوع اخي مهرشاد وحبيت اخذها بطريقة ثانية يعني اخوي مهرشاد تطلع كم مرة معادة الصورة اما انا بجيب لكم شكل واحد مكرر ويكون فيه شي واحد مختلف ويلا نبدأ 
> 
> 
> 
> يالله وين المختلف  
> 
> ...



 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشكوره على اللعبه الحلوووه

----------


## احلى ليل

وللللل
دار راسي 
واني مع شذى

----------


## fatemah

اجابتكم صح شذاوي ارجعي وحطي غير يعني لما تقولوا وش المختلف يجي واحد ثاني ويحط شي ويطلع الاخر والمختلف واللي يطلع المختلف يحط شي عشان يطلعهـ غيره اتمنى فهمتوا قصدي
..][..تحيــــــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مافهمت شي خيتو فطومه يعني اجابتي شنو بالضبط..*

----------


## fatemah

شوفي خية اجابتش واجابات خواتي صح
بس الحين اانتو طلعتوا وشو الاختلاف لازم وحدة ثانية منكم تجي وتحط شي اخر يعني رمورز ا اشكال او حروف ومن بينهم شي واحد يعني رمز او حرف او شكل واحد يختلف والبقية كلهم مثل بعض يعني انا حطيت المختلف من بين الال والاي علامة تجب تجي وحدة تحط مثلا حرف الاو كلللهم صمول كيذا يعني o والاختلاف يكون الاو كبيتل Oفهمتي علي خية 
..][..تحيـــــــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اهاا قصدج دورنا نحط الاسئله ..*
*اووكي خيه خليني افكر بحركه مختلفه مايهمج*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## fatemah

اوكيك انتظر دروش شذاوي مو بس شذاوووي يلا تفاعلوا ياعضاء 
..][..تحيــــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## Taka

*مسابقه حلوه اختي ] فطوم [*
*ننتظر الاخت ] شذى الزهراء [*
*تحياتي*
*] مهرشاد [*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بالأنتظار

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

مسابقه حلوه أنا في الانتظار

----------


## ابو طارق

*فكرة  جميلة * 

*وتحتاج الى  انتباه  وتفكير* 

*ننتظر  الصورة*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بالإنتظار

----------


## fatemah

اخواني اخواتي مو لازم شذاوي اي واحد يدخل يحط شكل من الاشكال واللي يحل ويطلع الشكل المختلف يحط مرة ثانية هو اللي حلها شكل اتمنى فهمتوني 
..][..تحيـــــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

OoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOo
OoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOo
OoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOo
OoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOo
OoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOo0oOoOoOo
OoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOo
OoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOo
OoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOo
OoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOo

----------


## إبتسام السهم

^^^^^
أنتظر حلكم

----------


## Taka

OoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOo0oOoOoOo

*هااااااا مهور حصله ] السطر الخامس [*
*في رقم صفر*

----------


## احلى ليل

سبقنا مهرشاد :)

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo0ooooooo
> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> ...



 هذا هو المختلف

----------


## fatemah

طيب الحين بما انك يامهرشاد اللي حليت جيب شكل ارو رمز عشان يحله احد ثاني وهكذا اخواني يعني مو صورة وحدة كل عض يحل اللي قبل يحط وحدة يحلها اللي بعده وهكذا وشكرا ابتسام السهم ع المشاركة
وتسلموو جميعا ع المرور
..][..تحيـــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> OoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOo0oOoOoOo 
> *هااااااا مهور حصله ] السطر الخامس [*
> 
> *في رقم صفر*



 

 
صح مهرشاد 

تم التقييم + الآن دورك تحط لغز  :bigsmile:

----------


## إبتسام السهم

نوارة شكرا لمشاركتك  لكن مهرشاد سبقكي 

حاولي مره أخرى

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> وشكرا ابتسام السهم ع المشاركة
> 
> وتسلموو جميعا ع المرور
> 
> ..][..تحيـــــــــــاتيـ..][..



 
عفوا خيتو  :embarrest:

----------


## Taka

*تسلم اخوي إبتسام السهم عالتقييم*
*وهذا لغزي*
*][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][*
*][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][*
*][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][*
*][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\]\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][*
*][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][*

----------


## احلى ليل

> *تسلم اخوي إبتسام السهم عالتقييم*
> 
> *وهذا لغزي*
> *][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][*
> *][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][*
> *][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][*
> *][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\]\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][*
> 
> *][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][*



 
 :wacko:  حوووووولت ولا شفت شي
برد ادور من جديد

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> *تسلم اخوي إبتسام السهم عالتقييم*
> 
> *وهذا لغزي*
> *][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][*
> *][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][*
> *][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][*
> *][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\]\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][*
> 
> *][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][\\][*



 هذا حلي

----------


## احلى ليل

السطر الرابع اقصر منهم اكيد في حاجة ناقصة

----------


## fatemah

نوراة الدنيا دورك تحطي لغز وهكذا مايحتاج اقول لكمـ اخوني اخواتي
..][..تحيـــــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## Taka

*] احلي ليل [* 
*لازم تدققي زين*
*] نوارة الدنيا [*
*ماشالله عليج عرفتي الحل ,, تم التقييم*
*ننتظر لغزج*
*تحياتي*
*] مهرشاد [*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

صصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصص  صصصصصصصصصصصصصصص
صصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصص  صصصصصصصصصصصصصصص
صصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصص  صصصصصصصصصصصصصصص
صصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصضصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصص  صصصصصصصصصصصصصصص
صصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصص  صصصصصصصصصصصصصصص
صصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصص  صصصصصصصصصصصصصصص
صصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصص  صصصصصصصصصصصصصصص
صصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصص  صصصصصصصصصصصصصصص
صصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصص  صصصصصصصصصصصصصصص
صصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصص  صصصصصصصصصصصصصصص
طلعوا لي المختلف

----------


## سـلـوان

> صصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصص  صصصصصصصصصصصصصصص
> صصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصص  صصصصصصصصصصصصصصص
> صصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصص  صصصصصصصصصصصصصصص
> صصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصص*ض*صصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصص
> صصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصص  صصصصصصصصصصصصصصص
> صصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصص  صصصصصصصصصصصصصصص
> صصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصص  صصصصصصصصصصصصصصص
> صصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصص  صصصصصصصصصصصصصصص
> صصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصص  صصصصصصصصصصصصصصص
> ...



...

----------


## fatemah

سلوان دورش تحطي خية مالازم اقول انتو تفاعلوا 
وتسلمي نوراة 
..][..تحيـــــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## سـلـوان

*هلاا فطـوم..*
*عـارفة بس انتظري شوية..*
*وربي يسلمكِ..*

----------


## سـلـوان

السمـوحة فطــوم..
سـرعة النــت صايرة بطـة..
0
0
0
ححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححح
ححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححح
ححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححح
ححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححح
حححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححجححححححححح
ححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححح
حححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححح
ححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححح

----------


## Taka

*هااااا عرفت ] السطر الخامس [*
*فيه حرف الجيم*




> ححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححح
> ححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححح
> ححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححح
> ححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححح
> حححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححجححححححححح
> ححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححح
> ححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححح
> ححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححح
> ححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححح

----------


## Taka

*هذا لغزي** ,,,*
*wwwwwwwww*
*wwwwwwwww*
*wwwwwwwww*
*wwwwwvwww*
*wwwwwwwww*
*wwwwwwwww*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> *هذا لغزي** ,,,*
> 
> *wwwwwwwww*
> *wwwwwwwww*
> *wwwwwwwww*
> *wwwwwvwww*
> *wwwwwwwww*
> 
> *wwwwwwwww*



هذا جوابي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عفوااا قلت بحط صورة وتأخرت عنكم* 
*بس انتوا فيكم الخير والبركه*
*وتفااعلكم جداا حلوو*
*الله يعطيكم العااافيه..*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeoeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## احلى ليل

> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeoeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 
> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



 
شفتتتته 
ان شاء الله اول وحدة

----------


## احلى ليل

اني راسي يعورني وقاعدة اطلع في هالصور ويزيد   :wacko:

----------


## إبتسام السهم

يالله أحلى ليل حطي لينا من عدك

----------


## fatemah

خية احلى ليل اخر مرة ماتحطي سبق وقلت اللي جابو يحط لغز
وهالمرة بحط انا
qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq
qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq
qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq
qqqqqqqqpqqqqqqqqqqq
qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq
qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq
qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq
مع شكري للك على التفاعل 
ملاحظهـ اللي يحي اللغز يحط لغز اخر
..][..تحيـــــــــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq
> qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq
> qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq
> qqqqqqqqpqqqqqqqqqqq
> qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq
> qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq
> qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq



 :bigsmile:

----------


## إبتسام السهم

OoOoOoOoOOooOOoOOOOOOOooooOOoOOOOoOooooOOOOoo
OoOoOoOoOOooOOoOOOOOOOooooOOoOOOOoOooooOOOOoo
OoOoOoOoOOooOOoOOOOOOOooooOOoOOOOoOooooOOOOoo
OoOoOoOoOOooOOoOOOOOOOooooOOoOOOOoOooooOOOOoo
OoOoOoOoOOooOOoOOOOOOOooooOOoOOOOoOooooOOOOoo
OoOoOoOoOOooOOoOOOOOOOooooOOoOOOOoOooooOOOOoo
OoOoOoOoOoOoOoOٍOOOOOOOooooOOoOOOOoOooooOOOOoo
oOoOoOoOoOOooOOoOOOOOOOooooOOoOOOOoOooooOOOOoo

O oo oOOO o o OOOO ooo

----------


## fatemah

> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> ooooooooooooooٍoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> o Oo Oooo O O Oooo Ooo



هذا اللي لونته بلازرق السطر مو الاخير ولا اللي قبله اللي قبله 3 من تحت 
شكرا ع التفاعل
..][..تحيــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## fatemah

:noworry:  :noworry:  :noworry:  :noworry:  :noworry: 

 :noworry:  :noworry:  :noworry:  :noworry:  :noworry: 

 :noworry:  :noworry:  :noworry:  :amuse:  :noworry: 

 :noworry:  :noworry:  :noworry:  :noworry:  :noworry: 
يلا وين المختلف ؟؟؟
..][..تحيــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## 7mammah

> يلا وين المختلف ؟؟؟ 
> ..][..تحيــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..][..



 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السطر الثالث  
_الأيقونة الرابعه مختلفه_ 
اللي هي هادي  :amuse:

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مدري أنا مني فاهمة قانون اللعبه ايش هوا بالضبط

بس اذا كان القانون انو اللي يجاوب صح عليه يحط لعبه 

وفي حالة جوابي صح فأنا أرشح أخويه ابتسام السهم يحطللكم بدل مني 

عشانني خارجه دحين

تحياتي

----------


## fatemah

لاخية انين
مافي ترشيح
اللي يحل اللغز 
يحط لغز ثاني 
وتشكري ع التفاعل
..][..تحيـــــــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## احلى ليل

اسمحوا لي راح عن بالي  :sad2: 
جاوبت وطلعت  :amuse: 

موفقين لكل خير

----------


## Sweet Magic

*[  fatemah  ]* 
*تسلمي  على الموضوع   مره * 


*حلو * 


*يعطيك العافيه * 


*ننتظر  الشكل الجديد*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

طيب يعني عليا الدور


والمطلوب الآن أن تجدوا حرف  الــحــــاء 

خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خح خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ


اللي يجده  يلونه  يلا

----------


## Sweet Magic

خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خح خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


الـدور عــلــيــش  سويت 

حطيللنا  شكل

----------


## Sweet Magic

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{

}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{

}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}

{{{{{{{{{{{{{[{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{

}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}

----------


## احلى ليل

> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{
> 
> }}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{
> 
> }}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{[{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{
> ...



 
لين اول وحدة شوي وبحط لكم جديد

----------


## احلى ليل

*بببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب  بب*
*بببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب  بب*
*بببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب  بب*
*بببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب  بب*
*بببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب  بب
بببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب  بب
بببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب  بب
ببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببيببببببببببب  بب
*

----------


## 7mammah

> *بببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب  بب*
> *بببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب  بب*
> *بببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب  بب*
> *بببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب  بب*
> *بببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب  بب*
> *بببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب  بب*
> *بببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب  بب*
> *ببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببيببببببببببببب*



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أنا شفت حرف ياء  مدري صح او خطأ

----------


## احلى ليل

اي صححححح انين

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العريية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا 
كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العربية جيدا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

كلام محمد جميل وموزون ويدل على انه فاهم للغة العريية جيدا 
هذا الفرق ...

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

برافو شذى الزهراء صحيح  100%100

----------


## شذى الزهراء

كلمة يا ريت ما تعمر بيت 
كلمة يا ريت ما تعمر بيت 
كلمة يا ريت ما تعمر بيت 
كلمة يا ريت ما تعمر بيت 
كلمة يا ريت ما تعمر بيت 
كلمة يا ريت ما تعمر بيت 
كلمة يا ريت ما تعمر بيت 
كلمة يا ريت ما تعمر بيت 
كلمة يا ريت ما تعمر بيت 
كلمة يا ريت ما تعمر بيت 
كلمة يا ريت ما تعمر بيت 
كلمة يا ريت ما تعمر بيت 
كلمة يا ريت ما تعمر بيت 
كلمة باريت ما تعمر بيت 
كلمة يا ريت ما تعمر بيت 
كلمة يا ريت ما تعمر بيت 
كلمة يا ريت ما تعمر بيت 
كلمة يا ريت ما تعمر بيت 
كلمة يا ريت ما تعمر بيت 
كلمة يا ريت ما تعمر بيت 
كلمة يا ريت ما تعمر بيت 
كلمة يا ريت ما تعمر بيت 
كلمة يا ريت ما تعمر بيت 
كلمة يا ريت ما تعمر بيت 
كلمة يا ريت ما تعمر بيت 
كلمة يا ريت ما تعمر بيت 
كلمة يا ريت ما تعمر بيت 
كلمة يا ريت ما تعمر بيت

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> كلمة يا ريت ما تعمر بيت 
> 
> كلمة يا ريت ما تعمر بيت 
> كلمة يا ريت ما تعمر بيت 
> كلمة يا ريت ما تعمر بيت 
> كلمة يا ريت ما تعمر بيت 
> كلمة يا ريت ما تعمر بيت 
> كلمة يا ريت ما تعمر بيت 
> كلمة يا ريت ما تعمر بيت 
> ...



 
هذا هو الفرق
وحطوا سؤال نيابة عني

----------


## 7mammah

> كلمة باريت ما تعمر بيت



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

حــرف الــبـــاء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابه صحيحة خيتو نواره الله يعطيج العافيه*
*وانتي كمان اختي انين..*

----------


## fatemah

خية نوارة 
وين اللغز ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تسلمو ع التفاعل
..][..تحيــــــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف 
 موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف
 موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف
 موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف
 موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف
 موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف
 موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف
 موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف
 موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف
 موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف  oوضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف
 موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف
 موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف
 موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف
 موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف
 موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف  موضوع خفيف

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

> موضوع خفيف موضوع خفيف موضوع خفيف موضوع خفيف 
> موضوع خفيف موضوع خفيف موضوع خفيف موضوع خفيف
> موضوع خفيف موضوع خفيف موضوع خفيف موضوع خفيف
> موضوع خفيف موضوع خفيف موضوع خفيف موضوع خفيف
> موضوع خفيف موضوع خفيف موضوع خفيف موضوع خفيف
> موضوع خفيف موضوع خفيف موضوع خفيف موضوع خفيف
> موضوع خفيف موضوع خفيف موضوع خفيف موضوع خفيف
> موضوع خفيف موضوع خفيف موضوع خفيف موضوع خفيف
> موضوع خفيف موضوع خفيف موضوع خفيف موضوع خفيف
> ...





 o بدل م

----------


## إبتسام السهم

صح أحين دورك تحط لينا لغز

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*7777777777777777777777777*
*77777777777777777777777*w
*7777777777777777777777777*
*7777777777777777777777777*
*7777777777777777777777777*
*7777777777777777777777777*
*7777777777777777777777777*
*7777777777777777777777777*
*7777777777777777777777777*
*7777777777777777777777777*
*7777777777777777777777777*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> *7777777777777777777777777*
> 
> *77777777777777777777777*w
> *7777777777777777777777777*
> *7777777777777777777777777*
> *7777777777777777777777777*
> *7777777777777777777777777*
> *7777777777777777777777777*
> *7777777777777777777777777*
> ...



واضح مررررررررة

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmnmmmm
Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

في السطر السادس ناقصه m

----------


## إبتسام السهم

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
<<<<<<<<<<><<<<<<<
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


أين الخطأ

----------


## fatemah

> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> ...



اللي لونتها 
شكرا ع التفاعل
..][..تحيــــــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

^^^
عفوا

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أحين دورش

----------


## fatemah

..................
..................
..0..............
..................

اين الاختلاف 
..][..تحيــــــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> ..................
> 
> ..................
> ..0..............
> ..................




*اللي حددتها ..*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

××××××××××××××××××××
××××××××××××××××××××
××××××××××××××××××××
××××××××××××××××××××
××××××××××××××××××××
××××××××××××××××××××
××××××××××××××××××××
××××××x×××××××××××××
××××××××××××××××××××
××××××××××××××××××××
××××××××××××××××××××
××××××××××××××××××××

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

> ××××××××××××××××××××
> ××××××××××××××××××××
> ××××××××××××××××××××
> ××××××××××××××××××××
> ××××××××××××××××××××
> ××××××××××××××××××××
> ××××××××××××××××××××
> ××××××x×××××××××××××
> ××××××××××××××××××××
> ...



 
واضحه مرة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

صح ..............

----------


## إبتسام السهم

حط لينا لغز إبن محمد

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

منتدى الناصرة الثقافي ، منتدى الناصرة الثقافي
منتدى الناصرة الثقافي ، منتدى الناصرة الثقافي 
منتدى الناصرة الثقافي ، منتدى الناصرة الثقافي 
منتدى الناصرة الثقافي ، منتدى الناصرة الثقافي 
منتدى الناصرة الثقافي ، منتدى الناصرة الثقافي 
منتدى الناصرة الثقافي ، منتدى الناصرة الثقافي 
منتدى الناصرة الثقافي ، منتدى الناصرة الثقافي 
منتدى الناصرة الثقافي ، منتدى الناصرة الثقافي 
منتدى الناصرة الثقافي ، منتدى الناصرة الثقافي 
منتدى الناصرة الثقافي ، منتدى الناصرة الثقافي 
منتدى الناصرة الثقافي ، منتدى الناصرة الثقافي 
منتدى الناصرة الثقافي ، منتدى الناصرة الثقافي 
منتدى الناصرة الثقافي ، منتدى الناصرة الثقافي 
منتدى الناصرة الثقافي ، منتدى الناصرة الثقافي 
منتدى الناصرة الثقافي ، منتدى الناصرة الثفافي 
منتدى الناصرة الثقافي ، منتدى الناصرة الثقافي 
منتدى الناصرة الثقافي ، منتدى الناصرة الثقافي 
منتدى الناصرة الثقافي ، منتدى الناصرة الثقافي 
منتدى الناصرة الثقافي ، منتدى الناصرة الثقافي 
منتدى الناصرة الثقافي ، منتدى الناصرة الثقافي 
منتدى الناصرة الثقافي ، منتدى الناصرة الثقافي 
منتدى الناصرة الثقافي ، منتدى الناصرة الثقافي 





أين الخطأ ؟

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> منتدى الناصرة الثقافي ، منتدى الناصرة الثقافي
> منتدى الناصرة الثقافي ، منتدى الناصرة الثقافي 
> منتدى الناصرة الثقافي ، منتدى الناصرة الثقافي 
> منتدى الناصرة الثقافي ، منتدى الناصرة الثقافي 
> منتدى الناصرة الثقافي ، منتدى الناصرة الثقافي 
> منتدى الناصرة الثقافي ، منتدى الناصرة الثقافي 
> منتدى الناصرة الثقافي ، منتدى الناصرة الثقافي 
> منتدى الناصرة الثقافي ، منتدى الناصرة الثقافي 
> منتدى الناصرة الثقافي ، منتدى الناصرة الثقافي 
> ...



 
 
سهله  :wink:

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

صح 

يلا جادورك

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث 
شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث 
شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث 
شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث 
شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث 
شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث 
شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث 
شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث 
شيث شيت شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث 
شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث 
شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث 
شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث 
شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث 
شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أنتظر إجابتكم

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

> شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث 
> شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث 
> شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث 
> شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث 
> شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث 
> شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث 
> شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث 
> شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث 
> شيث شيت شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث شيث 
> ...



 
سهلة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أحين دورك

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

بطتنا بطت بطتكم ، بطتنا بطت بطتكم 
بطتنا بطت بطتكم ، بطتنا بطت بطتكم 
بطتنا بطت بطتكم ، بطتنا بطت بطتكم 
بطتنا بطت بطتكم ، بطتنا بطت بطتكم 
بطتنا بطت بطتكم ، بطتنا بطت بطتكم 
بطتنا بطت بطتكم ، بطتنا بطت بطتكم 
بطتنا بطت بطتكم ، بطتنا بطت بطتكم 
بطتنا بطت بطتكم ، بطتنا بطت بطتكم 
بطتنا بطت بطتكم ، بطتنا بطت بطتكم 
بطتنا بطت بطتكم ، بطتنا بطت بطتكم 
بطتنا بطت بطتكم ، بطتنا بطت بطتكم 
بطتنا بطت بطتكم ، بطتنا بطت بطتكم 
بطتنا بطت بطتكم ، بطتنا بطت يطتكم 
بطتنا بطت بطتكم ، بطتنا بطت بطتكم 
بطتنا بطت بطتكم ، بطتنا بطت بطتكم 
بطتنا بطت بطتكم ، بطتنا بطت بطتكم 
بطتنا بطت بطتكم ، بطتنا بطت بطتكم 
بطتنا بطت بطتكم ، بطتنا بطت بطتكم 
بطتنا بطت بطتكم ، بطتنا بطت بطتكم 
بطتنا بطت بطتكم ، بطتنا بطت بطتكم 



وين الخطأ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما شفت خطأ

----------


## سـلـوان

> بطتنا بطت بطتكم ، بطتنا بطت بطتكم 
> بطتنا بطت بطتكم ، بطتنا بطت بطتكم 
> بطتنا بطت بطتكم ، بطتنا بطت بطتكم 
> بطتنا بطت بطتكم ، بطتنا بطت بطتكم 
> بطتنا بطت بطتكم ، بطتنا بطت بطتكم 
> بطتنا بطت بطتكم ، بطتنا بطت بطتكم 
> بطتنا بطت بطتكم ، بطتنا بطت بطتكم 
> بطتنا بطت بطتكم ، بطتنا بطت بطتكم 
> بطتنا بطت بطتكم ، بطتنا بطت بطتكم 
> ...



..

----------


## سـلـوان

ققققققققققققققققققققققققققق
ققققققققققققققققققققققققققق
ققققققققققققققققققققققققققق
ققققققققققققققققققققققققققق
ققققققققققققققققققققققققققق
ققققققققققققققققققققققققققق
ققققققققققققققققققققفقققققق
ققققققققققققققققققققققققققق

----------


## Taka

> ققققققققققققققققققققققققققق
> 
> ققققققققققققققققققققققققققق
> ققققققققققققققققققققققققققق
> ققققققققققققققققققققققققققق
> ققققققققققققققققققققققققققق
> ققققققققققققققققققققققققققق
> ققققققققققققققققققققفقققققق 
> ققققققققققققققققققققققققققق



 
هذا هو حرف ] ف [

----------


## Taka

فديتني محد شراتي ,, فديتني محد شراتي
فديتني محد شراتي ,, فديتني محد شراتي
فديتني محد شراتي ,, فديتني محد شراتي
فديتني محد شراتي ,, فديتني محد شراتي
فديتني محد شراتي ,, فديتني محد شراتي
فديتني محد شراتي ,, فديتني محد شراتي
فديتني محد شراتي ,, فديتني محد شراتي
فديتني محد شراتي ,, فديتني محد شراتي
فديتني محد شراتي ,, فدبتني محد شراتي
فديتني محد شراتي ,, فديتني محد شراتي
فديتني محد شراتي ,, فديتني محد شراتي
فديتني محد شراتي ,, فديتني محد شراتي
فديتني محد شراتي ,, فديتني محد شراتي
فديتني محد شراتي ,, فديتني محد شراتي
فديتني محد شراتي ,, فديتني محد شراتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> فديتني محد شراتي ,, فديتني محد شراتي
> 
> فديتني محد شراتي ,, فديتني محد شراتي
> فديتني محد شراتي ,, فديتني محد شراتي
> فديتني محد شراتي ,, فديتني محد شراتي
> فديتني محد شراتي ,, فديتني محد شراتي
> فديتني محد شراتي ,, فديتني محد شراتي
> فديتني محد شراتي ,, فديتني محد شراتي
> فديتني محد شراتي ,, فديتني محد شراتي
> ...



*هنا الاختلاف في السطر الملون*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*خخخخخخخخخخخححخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*

----------


## Taka

*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*خخخخخخخخخخخححخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*


الخطأ حرف *]* الحاء* [*

----------


## Taka

*مهرشاد مهرشاد مهرشاد*
*مهرشاد مهرشاد مهرشاد*
*مهرشاد مهرشاد مهرشاد*
*مهرشاد مهرشاد مهرشاد*
*مهرشاد مهرشاد مهرشاد*
*مهرشاد مهرشاد مهرشاد*
*مهرشاد مهرشاد مهرشاد*
*مهرشاد مهرشاد مهرشاد*
*مهرشاد مهرشاد مهرشاد*
*مهرشاد مهرشاد مهرشاد*
*مهرشاد مهرشاد مهرشاد*
*مهرشاد مهرشاد مهرشاد*
*مهرساد مهرشاد مهرشاد*
*مهرشاد مهرشاد مهرشاد*
*مهرشاد مهرشاد مهرشاد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *مهرشاد مهرشاد مهرشاد*
> 
> *مهرشاد مهرشاد مهرشاد*
> *مهرشاد مهرشاد مهرشاد*
> *مهرشاد مهرشاد مهرشاد*
> *مهرشاد مهرشاد مهرشاد*
> *مهرشاد مهرشاد مهرشاد*
> *مهرشاد مهرشاد مهرشاد*
> *مهرشاد مهرشاد مهرشاد*
> ...




*هون الغلط في مهرساد...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*حبيبي المليح طلته زي نسمة الريح* 
*حبيبي المليح طلته زي نسمة الريح* 
*حبيبي المليح طلته زي نسمة الريح* 
*حبيبي المليح طلته زي نسمة الريح* 
*حبيبي المليح طلته زي نسمة الريح* 
*حبيبي المليح طلته زي نسمة الريح* 
*حبيبي المليح طلته زي نسمة الريح* 
*حبيبي المليح طلته زي نسمة الريح* 
*حبيبي المليح طلته زي نسمة الريح* 
*حبيبي المليح طلته زي نسفة الريح* 
*حبيبي المليح طلته زي نسمة الريح* 
*حبيبي المليح طلته زي نسمة الريح*
*حبيبي المليح طلته زي نسمة الريح* 
*حبيبي المليح طلته زي نسمة الريح* 
*حبيبي المليح طلته زي نسمة الريح* 
*حبيبي المليح طلته زي نسمة الريح* 
*حبيبي المليح طلته زي نسمة الريح* 
*حبيبي المليح طلته زي نسمة الريح* 
*حبيبي المليح طلته زي نسمة الريح*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السطر العاشر 
بدل نسمة 

نسفة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

........................................،.........
.................................................
.................................................
.................................................
................................................
أين الخطأ؟

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> ........................................،.........
> .................................................
> .................................................
> .................................................
> ................................................
> أين الخطأ؟



 



 :bigsmile:

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
ذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
ذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
ذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
ذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
ذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
ذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
ذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
ذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
ذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
ذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذدذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
ذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
ذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
ذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
ذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ

----------


## الدمعة الساكبة

ذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ

ذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
ذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
ذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
ذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
ذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
ذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
ذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
ذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
ذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
ذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذدذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
ذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
ذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
ذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
ذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ

----------


## الدمعة الساكبة

ؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ
ؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ
ؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤوؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ
ؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ
ؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ
ؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ

----------


## ابو طارق

> ذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
> 
> ذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
> ذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
> ذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
> ذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
> ذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
> ذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
> ذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
> ...



 

*مسابقة جميلة  انما  اصبحت مكشوفة  جدا  ابتكروا  اشياء  اصعب* 

*من خلال صور او اشياء  مربعات او مثلثاث  او دوائر*

----------


## ابو طارق

> ؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ
> ؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ
> ؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤوؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ
> ؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ
> ؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ
> ؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ



 
*مثل  جوابي السابق* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
= = = = = = = = = = = = =  = = == = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =  
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 


أين الخطأ؟

----------


## LUCKY

> = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
> = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
> = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
> = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
> = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
> = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
> = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
> = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
> = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
> ...



الخطأ هو وجود العلامتين بدون فراغ

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

صح 100%

يلا ألحين دورك

بس حط لينا اصعب

----------


## LUCKY

*جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخ*
*جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخ*
*جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخ*
*جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخ*
*جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخ*
*جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخ*
*جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخ*
*جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخ*
*جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخ*
*جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخ*
*جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخ*
*جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخ*
*جخجخجخجخجخجخحخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخ*
*جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخ*
*جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخ*
*جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخ*
*جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخ*
*جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخ*
*جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخ*
*جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخ*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخ*
> *جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخ*
> *جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخ*
> *جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخ*
> *جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخ*
> *جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخ*
> *جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخ*
> *جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخ*
> *جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخ*
> ...








 :wacko:

----------


## إبتسام السهم

حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج
حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج
حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج
حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج
حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج
حج حج حج جح حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج
حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج
حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج
حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج
حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج
حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج
حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج
حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج
حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج
حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج

----------


## ابو طارق

> *حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج*
> *حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج*
> *حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج*
> *حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج*
> *حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج*
> *حج حج حج جح حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج*
> *حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج*
> *حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج*
> *حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج حج*
> ...



 
*جح بدل  حج*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

^^
صح 

عليك اللغز (محمود سعد)

----------


## ابو طارق

تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت 

تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت  تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت

تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت  تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت

تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت  تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت

تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت  تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت 

تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت  تثبتت تثبتت تتبتت تثبتت 

تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت  تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت 

تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت 

تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت  تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت 

تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت  تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت 

تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت  تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت 

تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت 

تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت  تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت 

تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت  تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت 

تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت  تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت 

تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت  تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت 

تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت 

تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت  تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت
> 
> 
> 
> تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت 
> 
> تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت 
> 
> تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت تثبتت 
> ...



  :wacko:  عوروني عوايني

----------


## إبتسام السهم

خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج
خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج
خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج
خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج
خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج
خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج
خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج
خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج
خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج
خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج
خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج
خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج
خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج
خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج
خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج
خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج
خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج
خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

مافي خطأ

----------


## إبتسام السهم

آسف  :embarrest: 
الآن هناك خطأ  :bigsmile: 



خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج
خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج
خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج
خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج
خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج
خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج
خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج
خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج
خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج
خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج
خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج حخج خحج خحج خحج
خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج
خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج
خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج
خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج
خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج
خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج
خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج
 


 :cool:  :cool:

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

> آسف 
> 
> الآن هناك خطأ  
> 
> 
> خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج
> خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج
> خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج
> خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج خحج
> ...



عدل
 الحين في خطأ

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد  
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد  
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد  
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد  
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد  
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد  
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد  
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد  
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد  
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد  
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد  
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد  
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن وزغ حصد  
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد  
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد  
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد  
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد  
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد  
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد  
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد  
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد  
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد  
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد  
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد  
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد  
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد  
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد  
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد  
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد  
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد  
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد  
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد  
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد  
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد  
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد  
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد  
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد  
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد  
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد  
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد






طولت عليكم 
يلا وين الخطأ؟

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

بسيـــــــــــــــــــــطه

----------


## الدمعة الساكبة

من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد 
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد 
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد 
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد 
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد 
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد 
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد 
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد 
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد 
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد 
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد 
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد 
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن وزغ حصد 
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد 
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد 
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد 
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد 
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد 
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد 
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد 
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد 
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد 
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد 
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد 
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد 
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد 
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد 
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد 
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد 
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد 
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد 
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد 
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد 
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد 
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد 
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد 
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد 
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد 
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد 
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ، من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد








عيوني راااحت

----------


## الدمعة الساكبة

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## ابو طارق

> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> ...



   بسيطة  هينة

----------


## ابو طارق

*ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ**ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ**ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ**ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ**ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ**ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ**ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ**ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ**ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ**ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ**ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ**ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ**ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ**ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ**ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ**ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ**ظضظضظضظضظضظضطضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ**ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ**ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ**ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ**ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ**ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ**ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ*

*ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ*

*ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ*


*ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ*


*ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ*


*ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ*


*ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ*


*ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ*


*ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ*


*ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ*


*ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ*


*ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ*


*ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ*


*ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ*


*ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ*


*ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ*


*ظضظضظضظضظضظضطضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ*


*ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ*


*ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ*


*ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ*


*ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ*


*ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ*


*ظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضضظضظ*

حرف الطاء في السطر الملون.

----------


## ابو طارق

*شذى الزهراء  جوابك  صح*

----------


## ابو طارق

ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 
ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 
ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 
ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 
ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 
ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 
ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 
ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 
ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 
ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 
ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 
ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 
ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 
ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 
ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 
ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 
ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 
ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 
ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 
ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 
ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي نتتتهي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 

ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 
ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 
ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 
ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 
ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 
ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 
ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 
ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 
ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 
ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 
ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 
ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 
ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 
ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 
ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 
ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 
ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 
ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 
ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي 
ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي ننتتهي نتتتهي
*الغلط هي الكلمه الملونه ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف 
واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف
واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف 
واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف 
واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف
واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف 
واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف 
واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف
واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف 
واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف 
واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف
واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف 
واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف 
واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقق واقف واقف واقف واقف
واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف 
واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف 
واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف
واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف 
واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف 
واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف
واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف

----------


## سـلـوان

> واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف 
> 
> واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف
> واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف 
> واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف 
> واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف
> واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف 
> واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف 
> واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف واقف
> ...



 ...

----------


## سـلـوان

أقول إنّك وأقول إنّك وأقول إنّك وأقول إنّك
أقول إنّك وأقول إنّك وأقول إتَك وأقول إنّك
أقول إنّك وأقول إنّك وأقول إنّك وأقول إنّك
أقول إنّك وأقول إنّك وأقول إنّك وأقول إنّك
أقول إنّك وأقول إنّك وأقول إنّك وأقول إنّك
أقول إنّك وأقول إنّك وأقول إنّك وأقول إنّك
أقول إنّك وأقول إنّك وأقول إنّك وأقول إنّك
أقول إنّك وأقول إنّك وأقول إنّك وأقول إنّك
أقول إنّك وأقول إنّك وأقول إنّك وأقول إنّك
أقول إنّك وأقول إنّك وأقول إنّك وأقول إنّك
أقول إنّك وأقول إنّك وأقول إنّك وأقول إنّك
أقول إنّك وأقول إنّك وأقول إنّك وأقول إنّك
أقول إنّك وأقول إنّك وأقول إنّك وأقول إنّك
أقول إنّك وأقول إنّك وأقول إنّك وأقول إنّك
أقول إنّك وأقول إنّك وأقول إنّك وأقول إنّك
أقول إنّك وأقول إنّك وأقول إنّك وأقول إنّك

----------


## fatemah

سلوان
وسن اللغز بسرعة حطي هههههه
..][..تحيــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## سـلـوان

*فطـوم ..*
*بسم الله عليـكِ..*
*اللغـز موجود فوق..*

----------


## fatemah

اااسفة مانتبهت خخخ 

..][..تحيـــاتيـ..][..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*الخطأ في كلمة إتّك بدل إنّك..* 

*ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفذع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع*





*موفقين جميعاً..*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *الخطأ في كلمة إتّك بدل إنّك..*
> 
> 
> *ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفذع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع ضفدع*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
*اللون الاحمر    ضفذع*

----------


## ابو طارق

بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهمبيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهمبيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهمبيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهمبيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهمبيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهمبيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهمبيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهمبيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهمبيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيييهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهمبيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهمبيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهمبيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهمبيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهمبيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهمبيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهمبيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهمبيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم
> 
> بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم 
> 
> بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم
> 
> بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم
> 
> بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم بيبيهم
> ...





الغلط في الكلمة الملونة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
*شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
*شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
*شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
*شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
*شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
*شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
*شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
*شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
*شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
*شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
*شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
*شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
*شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
*شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
*شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
*شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
*شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
*شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
*شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
*شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
*شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
*شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
*شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
*شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
*شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
*شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمش شمس شمس*
*شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
*شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
*شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
*شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
*شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
*شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
*شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
*شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
*شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
> 
> *شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
> *شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
> *شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
> *شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
> *شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
> *شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
> *شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس شمس*
> ...



 
*شمش  باللون الاحمر*

----------


## ابو طارق

كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففناكيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففناكيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففناكيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففناكيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففناكيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففناكيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففناكيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففناكيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففناكيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففناكيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففناكيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففناكيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففناكيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففناكيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففناكيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففناكيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففناكيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففناكيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففناكيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا

----------


## fatemah

> كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا
> 
> كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا
> 
> كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا
> 
> كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا
> 
> كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا
> ...



يؤيؤ عجزت القى المختلف  :wacko:  دار راسي هذي 2 مرة ولا لقيت شي عقدتنا  :bigsmile: 
..][..تحيــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## ابو طارق

> كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا
> 
> 
> كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا
> 
> 
> كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا كيف كففنا
> 
> 
> ...



 
*اعتذر عن الخطأ* 

*اكرر  الموضوع*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

أبوي محمود سعد اعجزنا قول الجواب

----------


## ابو طارق

*للاسف ابني * 

*اني احاول ان اقتبس حتى  اضع الجواب* 

*وللاسف لم يفتح معي  لذلك  نعتبر ان السؤال ملغي* 

*وساضع  واحد  جديد*

----------


## ابو طارق

كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا
كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا
كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا
كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا
كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا
كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا
كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا
كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا
كيفكففنا كيفكفغنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا
كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا
كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا
كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا
كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا
كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا
كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا
كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا
كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا
كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا
كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا
كيفكففنا كيفكفغنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا
كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا
كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا
كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا كيفكففنا

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل
فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل
فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل
فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل
فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل
فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل
فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل
فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل
فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل
فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل
فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل
فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلمل فلفل فلفل فلفل
فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل
فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل
فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

> فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل
> 
> فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل
> فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل
> فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل
> فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل
> فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل
> فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل
> فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل فلفل
> ...



 
مباركين بـمولد الحسين بن علي (ع)
مباركين بـمولد الحسين بن علي (ع)
مباركين بـمولد الحسين بن علي (ع)
مباركين بـمولد الحسين بن علي (ع)
مباركين بـمولد الحسين بن علي (ع)
مباركين بـمولد الحسين بن علي (ع)
مباركين بـمولد الحسين بن علي (ع)
مباركين بـمولد الحسين بن علي (ع)
مباركين بـمولد الحسين بن علي (ع)
مباركين بـمولد الحسين بن علي (ع)
مباركين بـمولد الحسين بن علي (ع)
مباركين بـمولد الحسين بن علي (ع)
مباركين بـمولد الحسن بن علي (ع)
مباركين بـمولد الحسين بن علي (ع)
مباركين بـمولد الحسين بن علي (ع)
مباركين بـمولد الحسين بن علي (ع)
مباركين بـمولد الحسين بن علي (ع)
مباركين بـمولد الحسين بن علي (ع)
مباركين بـمولد الحسين بن علي (ع)
مباركين بـمولد الحسين بن علي (ع)
مباركين بـمولد الحسين بن علي (ع)
مباركين بـمولد الحسين بن علي (ع)
مباركين بـمولد الحسين بن علي (ع)
مباركين بـمولد الحسين بن علي (ع)
مباركين بـمولد الحسين بن علي (ع)

----------


## ابو طارق

> مباركين بـمولد الحسين بن علي (ع)
> مباركين بـمولد الحسين بن علي (ع)
> مباركين بـمولد الحسين بن علي (ع)
> مباركين بـمولد الحسين بن علي (ع)
> مباركين بـمولد الحسين بن علي (ع)
> مباركين بـمولد الحسين بن علي (ع)
> مباركين بـمولد الحسين بن علي (ع)
> مباركين بـمولد الحسين بن علي (ع)
> مباركين بـمولد الحسين بن علي (ع)
> ...



* صحيح*

----------


## ابو طارق

نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجثمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي
نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي نحنمجتمععربي

----------


## المتحير

موضوع ولعبة للنظر علشان 

يدوخ راسك ويقوا نظرك

اللعبة عبارة عن اني اكتب حروف بهذا الشكل:خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ ح خ خ خ خ خ ,بس مو كدا 

يمكن 10 اسطر واقول لك دور حرف الحاء وتدوره وتطلعه وبعدين تكتب نفس هذه السلسلة

اذا تمبا تغير الحرفان عادي وانت حط شي ثاني بعد ما تجاوب يلا بدينا

خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ 
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ 
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ ح خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ 
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ 
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ 
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ  خ خ خ خ خ خ خ  خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ 


ييلا وين الحاء :wink: 

تحياتي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ 
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ 
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ ح خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ 
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ 
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ 
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
هذا هو الحرف الحاء
مسابقه مررره حليو
يسلمووو اخوي
والحين ابغى حرف (ع)
غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ  غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ 
 غ غ غ غ غ غ غ  غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ 
 غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ 
 غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ 
 غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ
 غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ 
 غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ ع غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ
 غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ

----------


## وريد الورود

غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ 
غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ 
غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ 
غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ 
غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ
غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ 
غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ ع غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ
غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ

والحين دورررري
وين حرف الفاء

ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ف ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق ق

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ 
> غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ 
> غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ 
> غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ 
> غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ
> غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ 
> غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ ع غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ
> غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ
> 
> ...



هذا هوحرف الفاء

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

الحين ابغى حرف (ر)
ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز
ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز 
ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز
ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز  
ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز
ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز
ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ر ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز 
ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*سيتم دمج الموضوع مع موضوع سابق له نفس الفكرة** في القسم* 

*حتى لا يصبـح هناك تكرار*

*مع جزيل الشكر لجهودكم*

*موفقين جميعا ً*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ننتضر

----------


## One Way

تم حذف المشاركة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

هذه مسابقة وليســـــت للتخويف
.......!!!!!!

----------


## One Way

ابتسام اذا ماعرفة الاختلافات اترك باقي الاعضاء يجربون

----------


## ابو طارق

*ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز
ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز 
ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز
ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز 
ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز
ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز
ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ر ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز 
ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز ز 
*

----------


## ابو طارق

ضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضمظضظضظضظضظض

ضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظض
ضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظظضظضظظضظضظظضظضظضظضظضظض
ضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظض
ضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظض 

*الحرفين الاساسيين  هم* 

*ضظ* 

*ويوجد حرف دخيل  بينهم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> ضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضمظضظضظضظضظض
> 
> ضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظض
> ضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظظضظضظظضظضظظضظضظضظضظضظض
> ضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظض
> ضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظضظض 
> 
> *الحرفين الاساسيين هم*  
> *ضظ*  
> ...



الحرف الدخيل / م
دمت بخير عمووو
تحياااتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قمرقمر قمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمر
قمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمر
قمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمنرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمر
قمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمر
قمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمر
قمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمر

حرف في كلمة ..
تحيااتي..

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب صحيح ابنتي* 

*شذى الزهراء* 

*يعطيكي العافية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قمرقمر قمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمر
قمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمر
قمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمنرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمر
قمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمر
قمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمر
قمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمرقمر*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخججخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخج*
*جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجحجخجخجخجخج*
*جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخججخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخج*
*جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخججخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخج*
*جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخججخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخج*
*جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخججخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخج*
*جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخججخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخج*
*جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخججخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخج*
*جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخججخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخج*
*جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخججخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخج*
*جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخججخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخج*
*جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخججخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخج*


*الحرفين الاساسيين* 

*ج و خ*

*ويوجد دخيل بينهم*

----------


## hope

> *جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخججخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخج*
> 
> 
> *جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجحجخجخجخجخج*
> *جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخججخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخج*
> *جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخججخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخج*
> *جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخججخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخج*
> *جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخججخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخج*
> *جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخججخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخج*
> ...



الحرف الدخيل حرف الـ ،، ح

----------


## hope

بتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبت
بتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبت
بتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبنتبتبتبتبتب
بتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبت
بتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبت
الحرفين الأساسيين ت و ب

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> بتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبت  بت
> تبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتب  تبتبت
> تبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتنبتبتبتبتبت
> بتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبت  بتبتبتبتبت
> بتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبت  بتبتبتبت
> بتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبتبت  بتبتبتبتبت
> 
> *الحرفين الأساسيين ت و ب*



يعطيك العاافيه هوبي
تحيااتو

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

الحرفين الاساسيين ن و ي 

نينينينينينينينينينينينينينينينيني

نينينينينينينينيثنينينينينينينينينينيني

نينننيينينينينينينينينينيننينينينينينين

ينينينيننينينيننينينينينينينينينينينينينينيني

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

> الحرفين الاساسيين ن و ي 
> 
> 
> نينينينينينينينينينينينينينينينيني 
> نينينينينينينينيثنينينينينينينينينينيني 
> نينننيينينينينينينينينينيننينينينينينين 
> 
> ينينينيننينينيننينينينينينينينينينينينينينيني



الحرفين الآساسيين الـ ن وي
.
.
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ ح خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ

----------


## hope

> الحرفين الآساسيين الـ ن وي
> 
> .
> .
> خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
> خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
> خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
> خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ ح خ خ خ خ
> خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ



 


الحرف المختلف حرف الـ* ح*

----------


## hope

طظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظط
طظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظط
طظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظط
طظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظط
طظطظطظطظطظطظطظطصظطظطظط
طظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظط

الحرفين الأساسيين الـ ط والـ ظ

----------


## علوكه

_طظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظط_

_طظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظط_
_طظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظط_
_طظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظط_
_طظطظطظطظطظطظطظطصظطظطظط_
_طظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظط_

_الحرف المختلف حرف ص_

----------


## علوكه

_الحرفان الاساسيان ال ن #ت_

_نتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنت_
_نتنتنتننتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنت_
_نتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنت_
_نتنتنتنتبنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتننت_
_نتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنت_

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

> _الحرفان الاساسيان ال ن #ت_
> 
> 
> _نتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنت_
> _نتنتنتننتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنت_
> _نتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنت_
> _نتنتنتنتبنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتننت_
> _نتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنت_






الحرف المختلف البآء ..
.
الحرفين الاساسيين 

الـ س و ش
.
.
سشسشسشسشسشسشسشسشسشسشسشسشس
شسشسشسشسشسشسشسشسشسشسشسشسش
سشسشسشسشسشسشسشسشسشنسشسشسشس
شسشسشسشسشسشسشسشسشسشسشسشسش

----------


## One Way

> الحرف المختلف البآء ..
> .
> الحرفين الاساسيين 
> 
> الـ س و ش
> .
> .
> سشسشسشسشسشسشسشسشسشسشسشسشس
> شسشسشسشسشسشسشسشسشسشسشسشسش
> ...



 النون  هع  :wink:

----------


## ابو طارق

قفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفق
فقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقففف
قفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفف
قفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفف
قفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفف
قفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفف
قفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفنقف

الاساس 

ق   و  ف

----------


## hope

> قفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفق
> 
> فقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقففف
> قفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفف
> قفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفف
> قفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفف
> قفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفف
> قفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفقفنقف 
> الاساس  
> ...



الحرف المختلف الـ ن

----------


## hope

هقهقهققهقهقهقههقهقهقهقهق
هقهقهققهقهقهقههقهقهقهقهق
هقهقهققهقهقمهقههقهقهقهقهق
هقهقهققهقهقهقههقهقهقهقهق
هقهقهققهقهقهقههقهقهقهقهق

الحرفين الاساسيين هـ و ق

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

> هقهقهققهقهقهقههقهقهقهقهق
> 
> هقهقهققهقهقهقههقهقهقهقهق
> هقهقهققهقهقمهقههقهقهقهقهق
> هقهقهققهقهقهقههقهقهقهقهق
> هقهقهققهقهقهقههقهقهقهقهق
> 
> الحرفين الاساسيين هـ و ق





الحرف المختلف الـ م
.
الحرفين الاساسيين الـ ن و ت

نتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنـ
نتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنـ
نتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتثنتنتنتنتنتنتنـ

----------


## شفايف وردية

عجبتني اللعبه واجد
متى ستضعي وحده جديده

----------


## أموله

وآآو لعـبه روعـه بألأنتظآر^.^

----------


## hope

> الحرف المختلف الـ م
> .
> الحرفين الاساسيين الـ ن و ت
> 
> نتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنـ
> نتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنـ
> نتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتثنتنتنتنتنتنتنـ[/center]



 
الحرف المختلف حرف الـ ث ^_^

 :noworry: 

غعغعغعغعغعغعغعغعغغعغعغعغعغعغ
غعغعغعغعغعغعغعغعغغعغعغعغعغعغ
غعغعغعغعغعغعغعغعغغعغعغعغعغعغ
غعغعغعغعغعغعغعغعغغعغعغمعغعغعغ
غعغعغعغعغعغعغعغعغغعغعغعغعغعغ
غعغعغعغعغعغعغعغعغغعغعغعغعغعغ

الحرفين الأساسيين ع و غ

----------


## ابو طارق

123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456799123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789


*يوجد رقم مختلف في احد الصفوف*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> 123456789123456789123456789123456789
> 123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456799123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789
> 
> 
> *يوجد رقم مختلف في احد الصفوف*



 
ربي يعطيك الف عاافيه عمي
دمت بخير

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مشمش مشمش مشمش مشمش مشمش مشمش
مشمش مشمش مشمش مشمش مشمش مشمش 
مشمش مشمش مشمش مشمش مشمش مشمش 
مشمش مشمش مشمشمشمش مشمش مشمش 
مشمش مشمش مشمش مشمش مشمش مشمش 
مشمش مشمش مشمش مشمش مشمش مشمش


*يوجد شيء غلط في الكلمة*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## hope

> مشمش مشمش مشمش مشمش مشمش مشمش
> 
> مشمش مشمش مشمش مشمش مشمش مشمش 
> مشمش مشمش مشمش مشمش مشمش مشمش 
> مشمش مشمش مشمشمشمش مشمش مشمش 
> مشمش مشمش مشمش مشمش مشمش مشمش 
> مشمش مشمش مشمش مشمش مشمش مشمش
> 
> 
> ...







sasasasasasasasasasasasasa
sasasasasasasasasasasasasa
sasasasasasasasasasasasasa
sasasasasasaseasasasasasasa
sasasasasasasasasasasasasa
sasasasasasasasasasasasasa

الحرفين الأساسيين s , a

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> sasasasasasasasasasasasasa
> sasasasasasasasasasasasasa
> sasasasasasasasasasasasasa
> sasasasasasaseasasasasasasa
> sasasasasasasasasasasasasa
> sasasasasasasasasasasasasa
> 
> الحرفين الأساسيين s , a[/center]



هذا حلي

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

الحرفين الاساسيين الـ y u
.
.

yuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuy
yuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuy
yuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuynyuyuy

----------


## قاسم الحميدي

مشكووووووووووووووووووووورهـ

----------


## hope

> الحرفين الاساسيين الـ y u
> 
> .
> . 
> yuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuy
> yuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuy 
> yuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuynyuyuy



tetetetetetetetetetete
tetetetetetetetetetete
tetetetetetetetetetete
tetetetetestetetetetete
tetetetetetetetetetete

الحرفين الاساسيين t,e

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

> tetetetetetetetetetete
> tetetetetetetetetetete
> tetetetetetetetetetete
> tetetetetestetetetetete
> tetetetetetetetetetete
> 
> الحرفين الاساسيين t,e



الحرفين الاساسيين .. الـ o g

ogogogogogogogogo
ogogogogogogogogo
ogogogogogogoqogo
ogogogogogogogogo

----------


## hope

> الحرفين الاساسيين .. الـ o g 
> ogogogogogogogogo
> ogogogogogogogogo
> ogogogogogogoqogo
> ogogogogogogogogo



 
سمسمسمسمسمسمس
سمسمسمسمسمسمس
سمسمسمصسمسمسمس
سمسمسمسمسمسمس
سمسمسمسمسمسمس

الحرفين الاساسيين س و م

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

> سمسمسمسمسمسمس
> سمسمسمسمسمسمس
> سمسمسمصسمسمسمس
> سمسمسمسمسمسمس
> سمسمسمسمسمسمس
> 
> الحرفين الاساسيين س و م



الحرفين الاساسيين الـ ن ت

نتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنـ
نتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنـ
نتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتثنتنتنتنتنـ

----------


## hope

> الحرفين الاساسيين الـ ن ت 
> نتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنـ
> نتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنـ 
> نتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتثنتنتنتنتنـ



الحرف المختلف حرف الـ ث



لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
لالالالالالالالالالالاالالالالالالالا
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

الأساس( لا ) يوجد حرف بينهم غلط

----------


## شمعة ذايبة

حرف (ا) المختلف
طيب
،،
نوووووووووووووووووونوووووووووووووووووووو
نوووووووووونوووووووووووووونوووووووووووووو
نوووووووووووونوووووونووووووونووووووونووو
نووووونووونوووونوووونوووونووونووونووونووو
نوونوونوونوونونننننننننووووونوووونوووونووووو
نووووتووووونووووووووووونوووووووونوووووونوووووو

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

> حرف (ا) المختلف
> 
> طيب
> ،،
> نوووووووووووووووووونوووووووووووووووووووو
> نوووووووووونوووووووووووووونوووووووووووووو
> نوووووووووووونوووووونووووووونووووووونووو
> نووووونووونوووونوووونوووونووونووونووونووو
> نوونوونوونوونونننننننننووووونوووونوووونووووو
> ...






OoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoO
OoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoO
OoOoOoOoOهOoOoOoOoOoO

----------


## hope

> ooooooooooooooooooooo
> ooooooooooooooooooooo
> oooooooooهooooooooooo[/center]




الحرف المختلف هو الـ هـ 



عغعغعغعغعغعغعغعغعغعغع
عغعغعغعغعغعغعغعغعغعغع
عغعغعغعغعغعغعغعغعغعغع
عغعغعغعغعغعغعغعغعغعغع
عغعغعغعغعغعغعفعغعغعغع
عغعغعغعغعغعغعغعغعغعغع
عغعغعغعغعغعغعغعغعغعغع

الحروف الاساسيه ع و غ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> [/color]
> الحرف المختلف هو الـ هـ 
> 
> 
> 
> عغعغعغعغعغعغعغعغعغعغع
> عغعغعغعغعغعغعغعغعغعغع
> عغعغعغعغعغعغعغعغعغعغع
> عغعغعغعغعغعغعغعغعغعغع
> ...



ف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

زوزوزوزوزو
زوزوزوزوزو
زوزوزوزوزو
زوزوزوروزو

----------


## hope

> زوزوزوزوزو
> زوزوزوزوزو
> زوزوزوزوزو
> زوزوزوروزو



حرف الـ ر 


زمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمز
زمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمز
زمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمز
زمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمرمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمز
زمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمز

الاساس ز + م

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

> حرف الـ ر







> زمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمز
> زمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمز
> زمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمز
> زمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمرمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمز
> زمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمزمز
> 
> الاساس ز + م




zazazazazazazazazaza
zazazazazazazazazaza
zazazazazazazazaoaza

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> zazazazazazazazazaza
> zazazazazazazazazaza
> zazazazazazazazaoaza



 o

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فقفقفقفقفقفق
فقفقفقفقفقفق
فقفقفقفقفقفق
فقفقفقفقمقفق
فقفقفقفقفقفق

----------


## hope

> فقفقفقفقفقفق
> 
> فقفقفقفقفقفق
> فقفقفقفقفقفق
> فقفقفقفقمقفق
> 
> فقفقفقفقفقفق







حرف الـ م

----------


## hope

معمعمعمعمعمعمعمعمعمعم
معمعمعمعمعمعمعمعمعمعم
معمعمعمعمعمعمفعمعمعمعم
معمعمعمعمعمعمعمعمعمعم
معمعمعمعمعمعمعمعمعمعم

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> معمعمعمعمعمعمعمعمعمعم
> معمعمعمعمعمعمعمعمعمعم
> معمعمعمعمعمعمفعمعمعمعم
> معمعمعمعمعمعمعمعمعمعم
> 
> معمعمعمعمعمعمعمعمعمعم



 

حرف الفــااء

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذد
ذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذد
ذدذدذدذدندذدذدذد
دذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> ذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذد
> ذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذد
> ذدذدذدذدندذدذدذد
> دذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذ



 ن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

زوزوزوزوزوزو
زوزوزوزوزوزو
زوزوزوزوزوزو
زوزوزوزوزوزو
زوروزوزوزوزو

----------


## hope

> ذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذد
> ذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذد
> ذدذدذدذدندذدذدذد
> دذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذ



حرف الـ ن 


هعهعهعهعهعهعهعنـعهعهع
عهعهعهعهععهعهعهعهعهع
عهعهعهعهععهعهعهعهعهع
عهعهعهعهععهعهعهعهعهع
عهعهعهعهععهعهعهعهعهع
عهعهعهعهععهعهعهعهعهع

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> زوزوزوزوزوزو
> زوزوزوزوزوزو
> زوزوزوزوزوزو
> زوزوزوزوزوزو
> زوروزوزوزوزو



 
الحرف رااء

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> حرف الـ ن 
> 
> 
> هعهعهعهعهعهعهعنـعهعهع
> عهعهعهعهععهعهعهعهعهع
> عهعهعهعهععهعهعهعهعهع
> عهعهعهعهععهعهعهعهعهع
> عهعهعهعهععهعهعهعهعهع
> 
> عهعهعهعهععهعهعهعهعهع



 


الحرف نوون

----------


## اسيرة شوق

سمسمسمسمسم
سمسمسمسمسم
سمسمسمسمسم
سمشمسمسمسم
سمسمسمسمسم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> سمسمسمسمسم
> سمسمسمسمسم
> سمسمسمسمسم
> سمشمسمسمسم
> سمسمسمسمسم



 ش

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيب
بيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيب
بيبيبيبيبيبببيبيبيبيب
بيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيب
بيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيب
بيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيب

----------


## ابو طارق

بيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيب
بيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيب
بيبيبيبيبيبببيبيبيبيب
بيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيب
بيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيب
بيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيب

----------


## ابو طارق

غغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغ
غغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغ
غغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغ
غغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغ
غغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغع

----------


## hope

> غغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغ
> 
> غغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغ
> غغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغ
> غغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغ
> 
> غغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغع



 
sa sa sa sa sa sa sa sa sa 
sa sa sa sa sa sa sa sa sa 
sa sa sa sa sa as sa sa sa 
sa sa sa sa sa sa sa sa sa 
sa sa sa sa sa sa sa sa sa 
sa sa sa sa sa sa sa sa sa 


 :bigsmile:

----------


## شفايف وردية

> sa sa sa sa sa sa sa sa sa 
> sa sa sa sa sa sa sa sa sa 
> sa sa sa sa sa as sa sa sa 
> sa sa sa sa sa sa sa sa sa 
> sa sa sa sa sa sa sa sa sa 
> sa sa sa sa sa sa sa sa sa



شكرا

----------


## شفايف وردية

mnmnmnmn
mnmnmnmn
mnmnnmnm
mnmnmnmn
mnmnmnmn

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> mnmnmnmn
> mnmnmnmn
> mnmnnmnm
> mnmnmnmn
> mnmnmnmn



 
حرف الـ n  مكرر مرتين

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ح ج ح ج ح ج ح ج
ح ج ح ج ح ج ح ج
ح ج ح ج خ ح ج ح
ج ح ج ح ج ح ج ح

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

> ح ج ح ج ح ج ح ج







> ح ج ح ج ح ج ح ج
> ح ج ح ج خ ح ج ح
> ج ح ج ح ج ح ج ح




wmwmwmwmwm
wmwmnmwmwm
wmwmwmwmwm

----------


## ابو طارق

wmwmwmwmwm
wmwmnmwmwm
wmwmwmwmwm

----------


## ابو طارق

wvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvvw
wvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwv
wvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwv
wvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwv
wvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwv

----------


## hope

> wvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvvw
> wvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwv
> wvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwv
> wvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwv
> wvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwv





ثشثشثشثشثشثشثشثشـ
ثشثشثشثشثشثشثشثشـ
ثشثشثشثشثشثشثشثشـ
ثشثشتشثشثشثشثشثشـ
ثشثشثشثشثشثشثشثشـ
ثشثشثشثشثشثشثشثشـ

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

> [/SIZE]







> ثشثشثشثشثشثشثشثشـ
> ثشثشثشثشثشثشثشثشـ
> ثشثشثشثشثشثشثشثشـ
> ثشثشتشثشثشثشثشثشـ
> ثشثشثشثشثشثشثشثشـ
> ثشثشثشثشثشثشثشثشـ




o0o0o0o0o0o0o
o0o0o0o0o0o0o
o0o0o0o0a0o0o

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

> o0o0o0o0o0o0o
> o0o0o0o0o0o0o
> o0o0o0o0a0o0o



 هذا حلي

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

ثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثث
ثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثث
ثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثث
ثثثثثثثثتثثثثثثثثثثث

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> ثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثث
> ثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثث
> ثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثث
> ثثثثثثثثتثثثثثثثثثثث



 ت

----------


## عفاف الهدى

زوزوزوزوزوزوزوزوزو
زوزوزوزوزوزوزوزوزو
زوزوزوزوزوزوزوزوزو
زوزوزوزوزوزوروزوزو
زوزوزوزوزوزوزوزوزو
زوزوزوزوزوزوزوزوزو

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> زوزوزوزوزوزوزوزوزو
> زوزوزوزوزوزوزوزوزو
> زوزوزوزوزوزوزوزوزو
> زوزوزوزوزوزوروزوزو
> زوزوزوزوزوزوزوزوزو
> زوزوزوزوزوزوزوزوزو



 
حرف الراء

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ت ث ت ث ت ث ت ث ت ث

ت ث ت ث ت ث ت ث ت ث

ت ث ت ب ت ث ت ث ت ث

ت ث ت ث ت ث ت ث ت ث

----------


## hope

> ت ث ت ث ت ث ت ث ت ث
> 
> ت ث ت ث ت ث ت ث ت ث
> 
> ت ث ت ب ت ث ت ث ت ث
> 
> ت ث ت ث ت ث ت ث ت ث



 

س ش س ش س ش س ش س ش س ش 
س ش س ش س ش س ش س ش س ش 
س ش س ش س ش س ش س ش س ش 
س ش س ش س س س ش س ش س ش 
س ش س ش س ش س ش س ش س ش 
س ش س ش س ش س ش س ش س ش

----------


## ابو طارق

س ش س ش س ش س ش س ش س ش 
س ش س ش س ش س ش س ش س ش 
س ش س ش س ش س ش س ش س ش 
س ش س ش س س س ش س ش س ش 
س ش س ش س ش س ش س ش س ش 
س ش س ش س ش س ش س ش س ش

----------


## ابو طارق

ظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظط
ظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظط
ظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظط
ظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظط
ظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظط
ظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظط
ظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظط
ظطططظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظط
ظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظط

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> ظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظط
> ظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظط
> ظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظط
> ظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظط
> ظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظط
> ظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظط
> ظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظط
> ظطططظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظط
> ظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظطظط



 
تكرار الطاء في نفس السطر
اتمنى يكون صح
يعطيك العاافيه عمو
سلامي لك

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس*
*سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس*
*سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس*
*سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس*
*سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس*
*سسسسسسسسسسسشسسسسسسسس*
*سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس*
*سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس*

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

> *سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس*







> *سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس*
> *سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس*
> *سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس*
> *سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس*
> *سسسسسسسسسسسشسسسسسسسس*
> *سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس*
> *سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس*




qpqpqpqpqpqpqp
qpqpqpqpqpqpqp
qpqpqpqpgpqpqp

----------


## hope

> *سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس*
> *سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس*
> *سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس*
> *سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس*
> *سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس*
> *سسسسسسسسسسسشسسسسسسسس*
> *سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس*
> *سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس*



 
ححححححححححححححح
ححححححححححححححح
حححجححححححححححح
ححححححححححححححح
ححححححححححححححح
ححححححححححححححح

----------


## hope

> qpqpqpqpqpqpqp
> qpqpqpqpqpqpqp
> qpqpqpqpgpqpqp



 

ححححححححححححححح
ححححححححححححححح
حححجححححححححححح
ححححححححححححححح
ححححححححححححححح
ححححححححححححححح

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

> ححححححححححححححح







> ححححححححححححححح
> حححجححححححححححح
> ححححححححححححححح
> ححححححححححححححح
> ححححححححححححححح





10101010101010
10101010101010
11101010101010

----------


## hope

> 10101010101010
> 10101010101010
> 11101010101010



 

بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب 
بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب 
بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب 
بيب بيب بيب بيب ييب بيب بيب بيب 
بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب 
بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب 
بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

> بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب







> بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب 
> بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب 
> بيب بيب بيب بيب ييب بيب بيب بيب 
> بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب 
> بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب 
> بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب




ت ت ت ت ت ت ت ت ت ت
ت ت ت ت ت ت ت ت ت ت
ت ت ت ت ت ت ث ت ت ت

----------


## مضراوي

ت ت ت ت ت ت ت ت ت ت
ت ت ت ت ت ت ت ت ت ت
ت ت ت ت ت ت ث ت ت ت

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طظطظطظطظطظ
طظطظطظطظطظ
طظطظطظطظطط
طظطظطظطظطظ
طظطظطظطظطظ
طظطظطظطظطظ

----------


## موهبهـ

> طظطظطظطظطظ







> طظطظطظطظطظ
> طظطظطظطظطط
> طظطظطظطظطظ
> طظطظطظطظطظ
> طظطظطظطظطظ





تتتتتتتتتت
تتتتتتتتتت
تتتنتتتتتت

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> تتتتتتتتتت
> تتتتتتتتتت
> 
> تتتنتتتتتت



 

الحرف الأساسي ت 

والحرف المميز نون

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ز و ز و ز و ز و ز و 

ز و ز و ز و ز و ز و

ر و ز و ز و ز و ز و

ز و ز و ز و ز و ز و

----------


## hope

> ز و ز و ز و ز و ز و







> ز و ز و ز و ز و ز و
> 
> ر و ز و ز و ز و ز و
> 
> ز و ز و ز و ز و ز و






حرف الـ ر

----------


## hope

شمشمشمشمشمشمشمشمشم
شمشمشمشمشمشمشمشمشم
شمشمشمشمشمشمشمشمشم
شمشمشمشمشمشمثمشمشم
شمشمشمشمشمشمشمشمشم

----------


## ابو طارق

شمشمشمشمشمشمشمشمشم
شمشمشمشمشمشمشمشمشم
شمشمشمشمشمشمشمشمشم
شمشمشمشمشمشمثمشمشم
شمشمشمشمشمشمشمشمشم

----------


## ابو طارق

96969696969696969696969696969696969696
96969696969696969696969696969696969696
96969696969696969696969696969696969696
96969696969696969690969696969696969696
96969696969696969696969696969696969696
96969696969696969696969696969696969696
96969696969696969696969696969696969696

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

> 96969696969696969696969696969696969696







> 96969696969696969696969696969696969696
> 96969696969696969696969696969696969696
> 96969696969696969690969696969696969696
> 96969696969696969696969696969696969696
> 96969696969696969696969696969696969696







> 96969696969696969696969696969696969696





kpkpkpkpkpkpk
kpkpkpkpkpkpk
kpkpkpkqkpkpk

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

> kpkpkpkpkpkpk
> kpkpkpkpkpkpk
> kpkpkpkqkpkpk



 *السلام عليكم*


*تلقفت وشاركت وخلصت*

*عرب عرب عرب عرب عرب
عرب عرب عرب عرب عرب
عرب عرب غرب عرب عرب**
عرب عرب عرب عرب عرب
*

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> 
> 
> *تلقفت وشاركت وخلصت*
> 
> *عرب عرب عرب عرب عرب**
> عرب عرب عرب عرب عرب
> عرب عرب غرب عرب عرب
> ...





ioioioioioioioioioioi
ioioioioioioioioioioi
ioioioioi0ioioioioioi

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> ioioioioioioioioioioi







> ioioioioioioioioioioi
> ioioioioi0ioioioioioi[/center]






تحيااتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

i f i f i f i f i f i f i f l f
i f i f i f i f i f i f i f i f
i f i f i f i f i f i f i f i f
i f i f i f i f i f i f i f i f
i f i f i f i f i f i f i f i f

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

> i f i f i f i f i f i f i f l f
> 
> i f i f i f i f i f i f i f i f
> i f i f i f i f i f i f i f i f
> i f i f i f i f i f i f i f i f
> i f i f i f i f i f i f i f i f





جرح جرح جرح جرح جرح جرح جرح
جرح جرح جرح جرح جرح جرح جرح
جرح جرح جرح جرح جرح جرح جرح
 جرح جرح حرح جرح جرح جرح جرح

----------


## hope

> جرح جرح جرح جرح جرح جرح جرح
> جرح جرح جرح جرح جرح جرح جرح
> جرح جرح جرح جرح جرح جرح جرح
> جرح جرح حرح جرح جرح جرح جرح[/center]



123 123 123 123 123 123 123
123 123 123 123 123 123 123
123 123 123 123 123 123 123
123 123 123 123 132 123 123
123 123 123 123 123 123 123

هنآك شي مختلف ،،   :embarrest:

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

> 123 123 123 123 123 123 123







> 123 123 123 123 123 123 123
> 123 123 123 123 123 123 123
> 123 123 123 123 132 123 123
> 123 123 123 123 123 123 123
> 
> هنآك شي مختلف ،،





أمل أمل أمل أمل أمل أمل أمل أمل
أمل أمل أمل أمل أمل أمل أمل أمل
أمل أمل أمل امل أمل أمل أمل أمل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> أمل أمل أمل أمل أمل أمل أمل أمل
> أمل أمل أمل أمل أمل أمل أمل أمل
> 
> أمل أمل أمل امل أمل أمل أمل أمل



 الألف بدون همزه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رهن رهن رهن رهن رهن
رهن رهن رهن رهن رهن 
رهن رهن زهن رهن رهن 
رهن رهن رهن رهن رهن 
رهن رهن رهن رهن رهن

----------


## ابو طارق

رهن رهن رهن رهن رهن
رهن رهن رهن رهن رهن 
رهن رهن زهن رهن رهن 
رهن رهن رهن رهن رهن 
رهن رهن رهن رهن رهن

----------


## ابو طارق

لألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألأ  لألأ
لألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألأ  لألأ
لألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألأ  لألألألألأ
لألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألأ  لأ
لألألألألألألألألألألألألآلألألألألألألألألألألألأ  لألألأ

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> لألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألأ  لألأ
> 
> لألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألأ  لألأ
> لألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألأ  لألألألألأ
> لألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألأ  لأ
> 
> لألألألألألألألألألألألألآلألألألألألألألألألألألألألألأ



 
انتضر التقييم بابا

----------


## شفايف وردية

oqoqoqoqoqoqoqo
oqoqoqoqoqoqoqo
oqoqoqoqoqoqoqo
oqoqoqooqgoqoqo
oqoqoqoqoqoqoqo

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

> oqoqoqoqoqoqoqo
> oqoqoqoqoqoqoqo
> oqoqoqoqoqoqoqo
> oqoqoqooqgoqoqo
> oqoqoqoqoqoqoqo



 g

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

dcdcdcdcdcdcdcdcdcdcdc
dcdcdcdcdcdcdcdcdcdcdc
dcdcdcdcdcdcdcdcdcgcdc
dcdcdcdcdcdcdcdcdcdcdc
dcdcdcdcdcdcdcdcdcdcdc

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

> dcdcdcdcdcdcdcdcdcdcdc







> dcdcdcdcdcdcdcdcdcdcdc
> dcdcdcdcdcdcdcdcdcgcdc
> dcdcdcdcdcdcdcdcdcdcdc
> dcdcdcdcdcdcdcdcdcdcdc




o0o0o0o0o0o0o
o0o0o0o0o0o0o
o0o0o0oao0o0o

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> o0o0o0o0o0o0o
> o0o0o0o0o0o0o
> 
> o0o0o0oao0o0o



 
انتضر التقييم

----------


## hope

عاشقه وين ماحطيتي احرف ؟؟!!

----------


## hope

smsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsm
smsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsm
smsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsm
smsmsmsmsmsnsmsmsmsmsmsm
smsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsm
smsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsm

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> smsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsm







> smsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsm
> smsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsm
> smsmsmsmsmsnsmsmsmsmsmsm
> smsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsm
> smsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsmsm




 n

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هدى هدى هدى هدى هدى هدى هدى 
هدى هدى هدى هدى هدى هدى هدى
هدى هدى هدى هدى هدى هدى هدى 
 هدى هدى هذى هدى هدى هدى هدى 
هدى هدى هدى هدى هدى هدى هدى 
هدى هدى هدى هدى هدى هدى هدى

----------


## ابو طارق

هدى هدى هدى هدى هدى هدى هدى 
هدى هدى هدى هدى هدى هدى هدى
هدى هدى هدى هدى هدى هدى هدى 
هدى هدى هذى هدى هدى هدى هدى 
هدى هدى هدى هدى هدى هدى هدى 
هدى هدى هدى هدى هدى هدى هدى

----------


## ابو طارق

fpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfp
fpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfp
fpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfp
fpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfp
fpfpfpfpfpfpfpppfpfpfpfpfpfpfp
fpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfp
fpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfp
fpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfp

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> fpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfp
> 
> fpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfp
> fpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfp
> fpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfp
> fpfpfpfpfpfpfpppfpfpfpfpfpfpfp
> fpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfp
> fpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfp
> 
> fpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfpfp



 حلوه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ظطظطظطظطظطظ
ظطظطظطظطظطظ
ظطظطظظظطظطظ
ظطظطظطظطظطظ

----------


## ورده محمديه

> ظطظطظطظطظطظ
> ظطظطظطظطظطظ
> ظطظطظظظطظطظ
> ظطظطظطظطظطظ



*>>> تنتظر التقيم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooهoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> ظطظطظطظطظطظ







> ظطظطظطظطظطظ
> ظطظطظظظطظطظ
> ظطظطظطظطظطظ




ورده محمديه 
للأسف اجابتش غلط حبيبتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> oooهoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



 يعطيش العافيه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لآلألآلألآلأ
لآلألآلألآلأ
لآلألآلألآلأ
لآلألآلألآلأ
لآلألآلألآلآ

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

> لآلألآلألآلأ







> لآلألآلألآلأ
> لآلألآلألآلأ
> لآلألآلألآلأ
> لآلألآلألآلآ






لآ

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخ
جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخ
جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخ
جخجخجخجخجحجخجخجخ
جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخ

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> ج خ ج خ ج خج خ ج خ ج خ ج خ ج خ
> ج خ ج خ ج خ ج خ ج خ ج خ ج خ ج خ
> ج خ ج خ ج خ ج خ ج خج خ ج خ ج خ
> ج خ ج خ ج خ ج خ ج ح جخجخجخ
> جخجخجخجخجخجخجخجخ



حرف الحاء

----------


## اسيرة شوق

تثتثتثتثتثتثتثت
تثتثتثتثتثتثتثت
تثبثتثتثتثتثتثت
تثتثتثتثتثتثتثت

----------


## جنة القطيف

ثانكس حبيبتي واهو السطر الخامس ..

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> تثتثتثتثتثتثتثت
> تثتثتثتثتثتثتثت
> تثبثتثتثتثتثتثت
> تثتثتثتثتثتثتثت



 

>>انتضر التقييم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ذذذذذذذذذذذ
ذذذذذذذذذذذ
ذذذذذذذذذذذ
ذذذذذذذذذذذ
ذذذذذذذذذذذ
ذذذذذذذذذذذ
ذذذذذذذذذذذ
ذذذذذذذذذذذ
ذذذذذذذذذذذ
ذذذذذذذذذذذ
ذذذذذذذذدذذ
ذذذذذذذذذذذ
ذذذذذذذذذذذ

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> ذذذذذذذذذذذ
> ذذذذذذذذذذذ
> ذذذذذذذذذذذ
> ذذذذذذذذذذذ
> ذذذذذذذذذذذ
> ذذذذذذذذذذذ
> ذذذذذذذذذذذ
> ذذذذذذذذذذذ
> ذذذذذذذذذذذ
> ...



حرف الدال

----------


## اسيرة شوق

خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ 
خ خ خ خ ج خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
> خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ 
> خ خ خ خ ج خ خ خ خ
> خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
> خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ



ج

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صضصضصضصضصضصضص
صضصضصضصضصضصضص
صضصضصضصضصضصضص
صضصضصضصضصضصضص
صضصضصضصضصضصضص
صضصضصضصضصضصضص
صضصضصضصضصفصضص
صضصضصضصضصضصضص

----------


## ابن الكرار

> صضصضصضصضصضصضص







> صضصضصضصضصضصضص
> صضصضصضصضصضصضص
> صضصضصضصضصضصضص
> صضصضصضصضصضصضص
> صضصضصضصضصضصضص
> صضصضصضصضصـفـصضص
> صضصضصضصضصضصضص





شمس الكون مشمسة
شمس الكون مشمسة
شمس الكون مشمسة
شمس الكون مشمسة
شمس الكون مشمسة
شمس الكون مشمسة
شمس الكون مشمسة
شمس الكون مشمسة
شمس الكون مشمسة
شمس الكون مشمسة
شمس الكون مشمسة
شمس الكون مشمسة
شمس الكون مشمسة
شمس الكون مشمسة
شمس الكون مشمسة
شمس الكون مشمسة
شمس الكون مشمسة
شمس الكون مشمسة
شمس الكون مشمسة
شمس الكون مشمسة
شمس الكون مشمسة
شمس الكون مشمسة
شمس الكون مشمسة
شمس الكون مشمسة
شمس الكون مشمسة
شمس الكون مشمسة
شمس الكون مشمسة
شمس الكون مشمسة
شمس الكون مشمشة
شمس الكون مشمسة
شمس الكون مشمسة

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

> شمس الكون مشمسة
> شمس الكون مشمسة
> شمس الكون مشمسة
> شمس الكون مشمسة
> شمس الكون مشمسة
> شمس الكون مشمسة
> شمس الكون مشمسة
> شمس الكون مشمسة
> شمس الكون مشمسة
> ...



 
ش

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

نتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنت
نتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنت
نتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنت
نتنتنتنتنثنتنتنتنتنت
نتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنت
نتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنت

----------


## hope

نتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنت
نتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنت
نتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنت
نتنتنتنتنثنتنتنتنتنت
نتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنت
نتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنت

----------


## hope

طبلطبلطبلطبلطبلطبلطبلطبل
طبلطبلطبلطبلطبلطبلطبلطبل
طبلطبلطبلطبلطبلطبلطبلطبل
طبلطبلظبلطبلطبلطبلطبلطبل
طبلطبلطبلطبلطبلطبلطبلطبل

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

> طبلطبلطبلطبلطبلطبلطبلطبل
> طبلطبلطبلطبلطبلطبلطبلطبل
> طبلطبلطبلطبلطبلطبلطبلطبل
> طبلطبلظبلطبلطبلطبلطبلطبل
> طبلطبلطبلطبلطبلطبلطبلطبل



ظ

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

gqgqgqgqgqgqgqgq
gqgqgqgqgqgqgqgq
gqgqgqgqgqgqgqgq
gqgqgqgq9qgqgqgq
gqgqgqgqgqgqgqgq
gqgqgqgqgqgqgqgq

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> gqgqgqgqgqgqgqgq
> gqgqgqgqgqgqgqgq
> gqgqgqgqgqgqgqgq
> gqgqgqgq9qgqgqgq
> gqgqgqgqgqgqgqgq
> gqgqgqgqgqgqgqgq



9

----------


## عفاف الهدى

6969696969
6969696969
6969696969
6969696969
6969296969
6969696969
6969696969
6969696969

----------


## hope

> 6969696969
> 6969696969
> 6969696969
> 6969696969
> 6969296969
> 6969696969
> 6969696969
> 6969696969






 ilililililililililililililililililililililililil
 ilililililililililililililililililililililililil
 ilililililililililililililililililililililililil
 ilililililililililililililililililililililililil
 ililililllililililililililililililililililililil
 ilililililililililililililililililililililililil
 ilililililililililililililililililililililililil

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> ilililililililililililililililililililililililil
> ilililililililililililililililililililililililil
> ilililililililililililililililililililililililil
> ilililililililililililililililililililililililil
> ililililllililililililililililililililililililil
> ilililililililililililililililililililililililil
> ilililililililililililililililililililililililil



>>التقييم

----------


## hope

uyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuy
uyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuy
uyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuy
uyuyuyuyuyuruyuyuyuyuyuy
uyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuy
uyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuy

----------


## ورده محمديه

> uyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuy
> uyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuy
> uyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuy
> uyuyuyuyuyuruyuyuyuyuyuy
> uyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuy
> uyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuy



<<انتظر التقيمــ

----------


## ورده محمديه

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiii
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiii
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiii
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiii
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiii
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiii
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiii
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiii

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiii
> 
> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiii
> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiii
> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiii
> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiii
> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiii
> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiii 
> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii



!!!!!!!

----------


## اسيرة شوق

!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!
؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟
؟!؟!؟!|؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!
؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

> !؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!
> ؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟
> ؟!؟!؟!|؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!
> ؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟



...

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ورروده ماحطيتي


اني بااحط


 m n m m n m n m n
 m n m m n m n m n
 m n m m n m n m n
 m m m m n m n m n
 m n m m n m n m n

----------


## ورده محمديه

> ورروده ماحطيتي
> 
> 
> اني بااحط
> 
> 
> m n m m n m n m n
> m n m m n m n m n
> m n m m n m n m n
> ...



 قيموني :wink:

----------


## ورده محمديه

ععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع
ععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع
ععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع
ععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععغعععععععععععععع
ععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع
ععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع

----------


## ابو طارق

ععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع
ععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع
ععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع
ععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععغعععععععععععععع
ععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع
ععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع

----------


## ابو طارق

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmimmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> mmmimmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



شكرا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@q@
@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> @@@@@@@@@@@@
> @@@@@@@@@@@@
> @@@@@@@@@@@@
> @@@@@@@@@@@@
> @@@@@@@@@@@@
> @@@@@@@@@@q@
> @@@@@@@@@@@@
> @@@@@@@@@@@@



 
انتظر التقييييييم عفوفه القمورهــ

----------


## hope

*ياليت كل عضو يرد يحط حروف لو ارقام بعده*
*كدا بتوقف المسابقهـ لين احد يقيم ..* 

**


*1234 1234 1234 1234 1234 1234*
*1234 1234 1234 1234 1234 1234*
*1234 1234 1234 1234 1234 1234*
*1234 1234 1234 1234 1234 1234*
*1234 1234 1334 1234 1234 1234*
*1234 1234 1234 1234 1234 1234*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *ياليت كل عضو يرد يحط حروف لو ارقام بعده*
> *كدا بتوقف المسابقهـ لين احد يقيم ..*  
> ** 
> 
> *1234 1234 1234 1234 1234 1234*
> *1234 1234 1234 1234 1234 1234*
> *1234 1234 1234 1234 1234 1234*
> *1234 1234 1234 1234 1234 1234*
> *1234 1234 1334 1234 1234 1234*
> *1234 1234 1234 1234 1234 1234*



 ..

----------


## fatemah

دوري الحين ^_^
ووووووووووووووووووووووو
وووووووووووووووؤوووووووووو
وووووووووووووووووووووو
ووووووووووووووووو

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> دوري الحين ^_^
> 
> ووووووووووووووووووووووو
> وووووووووووووووؤوووووووووو
> وووووووووووووووووووووو 
> ووووووووووووووووو



 
انتظر

----------


## hope

يبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيب
يبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيب
يبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبتبيبيبيبيبيبيبيب
يبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيب
يبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيب
يبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيب

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> يبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيب
> 
> يبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيب
> يبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبتبيبيبيبيبيبيبيب
> يبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيب
> يبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيب
> 
> يبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيبيب



 :bigsmile:

----------


## اسيرة شوق

نجنجنجنجنجنجن
نجنجنجنجنجنجن
نحنجنجنجنجنجن
نجنجنجنجنجنجن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> نجنجنجنجنجنجن
> نجنجنجنجنجنجن
> نحنجنجنجنجنجن
> نجنجنجنجنجنجن



 ح

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لالالالالالالالالالالا
لالالالالالالالالالالا
لالالالالالالالالالالا
لالالالالالالالالالالا
لالالالآلالالالالالالا
لالالالالالالالالالالا

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

> لالالالالالالالالالالا








> لالالالالالالالالالالا
> لالالالالالالالالالالا
> لالالالالالالالالالالا
> لالالالآلالالالالالالا
> لالالالالالالالالالالا




غغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغ
غغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغ
غغغغغغغعغغغغغغغغغغ

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ
> غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ
> غ غ غ غ غ غ غ ع غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ غ



 
 :bigsmile:

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ببببببببببببببببببب
ببببببببببببببببببب
بببببببببيببببببببب
ببببببببببببببببببب
ببببببببببببببببببب

----------


## hope

> ببببببببببببببببببب







> ببببببببببببببببببب
> بببببببببيببببببببب
> ببببببببببببببببببب
> ببببببببببببببببببب








ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ
ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ
ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ
ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ
ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ
ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ خ خ ح خ
ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ
ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ
> ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ
> ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ
> ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ
> ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ
> ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ خ خ ح خ
> ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ
> ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ ح خ



خ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فقفقفقفقفقفقف
فقفقفقفقفقفقف
فقفقفقفقفقققف

----------


## * Red Rose *

> فقفقفقفقفقفقف
> فقفقفقفقفقفقف
> فقفقفقفقفقققف



هرف القاف مكان حرف الفاء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه وين لوحتش

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
vvvvvvvvvvvvyvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv

----------


## ورده محمديه

> vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
> 
> vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
> vvvvvvvvvvvvyvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
> 
> vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv



 ...>>عشوقوهـ قيميني  :wink:

----------


## ورده محمديه

ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
ووووووووووووورووووووووووو
وووووووووووووووو
ووووووووو
ووو
و

----------


## ابو طارق

ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
ووووووووووووورووووووووووو
وووووووووووووووو
ووووووووو
ووو
و

----------


## ابو طارق

دذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذد
دذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذد
دذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذد
دذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذد
دذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذد
دذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذد
ذذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذد

----------


## ورده محمديه

> دذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذد
> 
> دذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذد
> دذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذد
> دذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذد
> دذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذد
> دذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذد
> 
> ذذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذد



.

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظ
ظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظطظ
ظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظ
ظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظ

----------


## ابو طارق

ظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظ
ظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظطظ
ظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظ
ظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظ

----------


## ابو طارق

*معغمعغمعغمعغمعغمعغمعغ
معغمعغمعغمعغمعغمعغمعغ
معغمعغمعغمعغمعغمعغمعغ
معغمعغمعغمعغمعغمعغمعغ
معغمعغمعغمعغمعغمعغمعغ
معغمعغمعغمعغمعغمعغممغ**
*

----------


## hope

*معغمعغمعغمعغمعغمعغمعغ
معغمعغمعغمعغمعغمعغمعغ
معغمعغمعغمعغمعغمعغمعغ
معغمعغمعغمعغمعغمعغمعغ
معغمعغمعغمعغمعغمعغمعغ
معغمعغمعغمعغمعغمعغممغ*

----------


## hope

i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i 
i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i 
i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i 
i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i 
i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i 
i i l i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i 
i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i 
i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i 
i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i 
> i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i 
> i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i 
> i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i 
> i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i 
> i i l i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i 
> i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i 
> i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i 
> i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i





آممم

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

ddddddddddddd
ddddddddddddd
dddddcddddddd
ddddddddddddd

----------


## ابو طارق

ddddddddddddd
ddddddddddddd
dddddcddddddd
ddddddddddddd

----------


## ابو طارق

جحجحجحجحجحجحجحجحجحجحج
جحجحجحجحجحجحجحجحجحجحج
جحجحجحجحجحجحجحجحجحجحج
جحجحجحجحجحجحجحجحجحجحج
جحخحجحجحجحجحجحجحجحجحج

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> جحجحجحجحجحجحجحجحجحجحج
> 
> جحجحجحجحجحجحجحجحجحجحج
> جحجحجحجحجحجحجحجحجحجحج
> جحجحجحجحجحجحجحجحجحجحج
> 
> جحخحجحجحجحجحجحجحجحجحج



 
 :embarrest:

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

شششششششششششششش
شششششششششششششش
شششششششششششششش
شششششششششسشششش
شششششششششششششش
ششششششششششششش
ششششششششششششش

----------


## عنيده

شششششششششششششش
شششششششششششششش
شششششششششششششش
شششششششششسشششش
شششششششششششششش
ششششششششششششش
ششششششششششششش


يسلموو

----------


## عنيده

_عععععععععععععععععععععععععععع_
_عععععععععععععععععععععععععععع_
_عععععععععععععععععععععععععععع_
_عععغعععععععععععععععععععععععع_
_عععععععععععععععععععععععععععع_
_عععععععععععععععععععععععععععع_
_عععععععععععععععععععععععععععع_
_عععععععععععععععععععععععععععع_
_عععععععععععععععععععععععععععع_
_عععععععععععععععععععععععععععع_
_عععععععععععععععععععععععععععع_
_عععععععععععععععععععععععععععع_
_عععععععععععععععععععععععععععع_
_عععععععععععععععععععععععععععع_
_عععععععععععععععععععععععععععع_


_بالتووفيق.._

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

[quote=عنيده;980699]_عععععععععععععععععععععععععععع_
_عععععععععععععععععععععععععععع_
_عععععععععععععععععععععععععععع_
_عععغعععععععععععععععععععععععع_
_عععععععععععععععععععععععععععع_
_عععععععععععععععععععععععععععع_
_عععععععععععععععععععععععععععع_
_عععععععععععععععععععععععععععع_
_عععععععععععععععععععععععععععع_
_عععععععععععععععععععععععععععع_
_عععععععععععععععععععععععععععع_
_عععععععععععععععععععععععععععع_
_عععععععععععععععععععععععععععع_
_عععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع  عععععع_
 

[/quote
 ((غ))

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

زززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز

زززززززززززززززززززززززززرزززززززززززززززززز

ززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

> زززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز
> 
> ززززززززززززززززززززززززز*ر*زززززززززززززززززز
> 
> ززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز



 
*السلام عليكم*

*كان ر... بدل ز*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmnmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> m m m m m m m m m m m m mm m m m m m m m mm m m m
> 
> m m m m m m m m mmmmmmnm m mmmmmmmmmm m m 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmm



حـرف الأن

----------


## اسيرة شوق

:::::::::::::::::::::::
:::::::.:::::::::::::::
:::::::::::::::::::::::
:::::::::::::::::::::::

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

> :::::::::::::::::::::::
> :::::::.:::::::::::::::
> :::::::::::::::::::::::
> :::::::::::::::::::::::



 

:.:

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuvuuuuuuuuuuuuu
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu







> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuvuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu



 
 :amuse:

----------


## ابو طارق

*800800800800800800800800800*
*800800800800800800800800800*
*800800800800800800800800800*
*800800800800800800800800800*
*800800800800800800800800800*
*800800800800800800800800800*
*800800800800800800800800800*
*800800800800800800800800900*

----------


## عوامي مغترب

مرحب

اخي ابو طارق 
السطر الاخير
*800800800800800800800800900*

----------


## hope

45454454545454545454545
45454454545454545454545
45454454445454545454545
45454454545454545454545
45454454545454545454545
45454454545454545454545

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> 45454454545454545454545
> 45454454545454545454545
> 45454454445454545454545
> 45454454545454545454545
> 45454454545454545454545
> 45454454545454545454545




.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طظطظظططظ
طظطظظططظ 
طظطظظططظ
طظطظظططظ
طظطظظطظظ
طظطظظططظ

----------


## مهتاب

_في السطر ماقبل الاخير_ 
_الحرف ماقبل الاخير_
_هوظ_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه 
وين لوحتك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ه5ه5ه5ه5ه5
ه5ه5ه5ه5ه5
ه5ه5ه5ه5ه5
ه5ه5ه5ه5ه5
ه5ه555ه5ه5
ه5ه5ه5ه5ه5
ه5ه5ه5ه5ه5
ه5ه5ه5ه5ه5
ه5ه5ه5ه5ه5

----------


## عنيده

ه5ه5ه5ه5ه5
ه5ه5ه5ه5ه5
ه5ه5ه5ه5ه5
ه5ه5ه5ه5ه5
ه5ه555ه5ه5
ه5ه5ه5ه5ه5
ه5ه5ه5ه5ه5
ه5ه5ه5ه5ه5
ه5ه5ه5ه5ه5

----------


## اسيرة شوق

aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaanaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> aaaaanaaaaaaaa
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مممممممممممممممممممممم
مممممممممممممممممممممم
مهممممممممممممممممممم
مممممممممممممممممممممم
مممممممممممممممممممممم
مممممممممممممممممممممم
مممممممممممممممممممممم

----------


## عنيده

> مممممممممممممممممممممم
> مممممممممممممممممممممم
> مهممممممممممممممممممم
> مممممممممممممممممممممم
> مممممممممممممممممممممم
> مممممممممممممممممممممم
> مممممممممممممممممممممم



 
الهاء في السطر الثالث وهي الثانيه

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مووووووووووووفقين
تحياتي.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة صحيحه
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
 ,,,,,,,,.,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## الباسمي

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,.,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## أموله

[quote=الباسمي;1060360],,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,.,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  
[/quote

باي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثث
ثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثث
ثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثث
ثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثتثثثث
ثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثث

دققوا عدل

----------


## hard to get

> ثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثث
> ثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثث
> ثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثث
> ثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثتثثثث
> ثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثث
> 
> دققوا عدل




هذا حلي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

صح


قققققققققققققققق
قققققققققققققققق
قققققققققققققققق
قققققققققفقققققق
قققققققققققققققق

----------


## hard to get

> صح
> 
> 
> قققققققققققققققق
> قققققققققققققققق
> قققققققققققققققق
> قققققققققفقققققق
> قققققققققققققققق



هذه واضحة زي وضوح الشمس

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذ
دذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذ
دذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذ
دذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذ
دذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذ
دذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذ
دذدذدذدذدددذدذدذ

----------


## hard to get

> دذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذ
> دذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذ
> دذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذ
> دذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذ
> دذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذ
> دذدذدذدذدذدذدذدذ
> دذدذدذدذدددذدذدذ



أكيد صحيح مووووو؟؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اكيد 
يلا ننتظر لوحتش

----------


## hard to get

أحم أحم 

دستور 

ههههههههه

أنا مو بنت

مشيها


منتمنتمنتمنتمنتمنتمنت

منتمنتمنتمنتمنتمنتمنت

منتمنثمنتمنتمتنمنتمنت

منتمنتمنتمنتمنتمنتمنت

منتمنتمنتمنتمنتمنتمنت

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> أحم أحم 
> 
> دستور  
> ههههههههه 
> أنا مو بنت 
> مشيها 
> 
> منتمنتمنتمنتمنتمنتمنت 
> منتمنتمنتمنتمنتمنتمنت 
> ...



 اكيد صح

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> منتمنتمنتمنتمنتمنتمنت
> منتمنتمنتمنتمنتمنتمنت
> منتمنثمنتمنتمتنمنتمنت
> منتمنتمنتمنتمنتمنتمنت
> منتمنتمنتمنتمنتمنتمنت



 اعتذر اخوي 
انتبهت بعد ذلك
اسمحي ليي 
ولوحتك سهله كمان

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ججخجحخجحخ
جحخجحخجحخ
جحخجحخجحخ
جحخجحخجحخ
جحخجحخجحخ
جحخجحخجحخ
جحخجحخجحخ

----------


## hard to get

اجابتكم 

صحيحة

مشكورين 

نوارة 

عفاف

شوفوا هذه

غغعغغعغغعغغعغغعغغع
   غغعغغعغغعغغعغغعغغع
   غغعغغعغغعغغعغغعغغع
   غغعغغعغغعغغعغغعغغغ
   غغعغغعغغعغغعغغعغغع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> اجابتكم 
> 
> 
> صحيحة 
> مشكورين  
> نوارة  
> عفاف 
> شوفوا هذه 
> غغعغغعغغعغغعغغعغغع
> ...



حلوه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وهادي لوحتي

ججخجحخجحخ
جحخجحخجحخ
جحخجحخجحخ
جحخجحخجحخ
جحخجحخجحخ
جحخجحخجحخ
جحخجحخجحخ

----------


## hard to get

> وهادي لوحتي
> 
> ججخجحخجحخ
> جحخجحخجحخ
> جحخجحخجحخ
> جحخجحخجحخ
> جحخجحخجحخ
> جحخجحخجحخ
> جحخجحخجحخ



هذا حلي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه اخوووك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فقرفقرفقرفقرفقر
فقرفقرفقرفقرفقر
فقرفقرفقرفقرفقر
فقرفقرفقزفقرفقر
فقرفقرفقرفقرفقر
فقرفقرفقرفقرفقر
فقرفقرفقرفقرفقر
فقرفقرفقرفقرفقر

----------


## أموله

فقرفقرفقرفقرفقر
فقرفقرفقرفقرفقر
فقرفقرفقرفقرفقر
فقرفقرفقزفقرفقر
فقرفقرفقرفقرفقر
فقرفقرفقرفقرفقر
فقرفقرفقرفقرفقر
فقرفقرفقرفقرفقر 


..........


قققققققققققق

ققققققققفقققق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة صحيحه 

ننتظر لوحه 
مين بحط الينا

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> فقرفقرفقرفقرفقر
> 
> فقرفقرفقرفقرفقر
> فقرفقرفقرفقرفقر
> فقرفقرفقزفقرفقر
> فقرفقرفقرفقرفقر
> فقرفقرفقرفقرفقر
> فقرفقرفقرفقرفقر
> فقرفقرفقرفقرفقر 
> ...



 
جججججججججججج
جججججججججججج
جججججججججججج
ججججججججحججج
جججججججججججج

----------


## عفاف الهدى

[quote=اسيرة شوق;1060799]جججججججججججج
جججججججججججج
جججججججججججج
ججججججججحججج
جججججججججججج[/quote]


اجابتش صحيحه 
وهادي اجابتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

262626262626262626
262626262626262226
262626262626262626
262626262626262626
262626262626262626
262626262626262626
262626262626262626
262626262626262626

----------


## مهتاب

السطر الثاني
الرقم الثالث

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

262626262626262626
262626262626262226
262626262626262626
262626262626262626
262626262626262626
262626262626262626
262626262626262626
262626262626262626

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

ورورورورورورورورورورو
ورورورورورورورورورور
ورورورورورورورورورو
ورورورورورورورورور
 وزورورورورورور
ورورورورور

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مهتاب 
سموره 
اجابه صحيحه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> ورورورورورورورورورورو
> ورورورورورورورورورور
> ورورورورورورورورورو
> ورورورورورورورورور
> وزورورورورورور
> ورورورورور



 
خطيره لوحتش

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضض
ضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضض
ضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضض
ضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضض
ضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضض
ضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضض
ضضضضضضضضظضضضضضضضض

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مساء الخير..
عزيزتي عفاف أجابتك صحيحة
تحياااتو..سمورهـ

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

ضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضض
ضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضض
ضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضض
ضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضض
ضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضض
ضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضض
ضضضضضضضضظضضضضضضضض

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

نتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنت
نتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنت
نتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنت
نتنتبنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنت
نتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنت

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

> نتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنت
> نتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنت
> نتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنت
> نتنتبنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنت
> نتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنتنت



 حلوووة المسااابقة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbebbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb

----------


## مهتاب

السطر الرابع 
الحرف الخامس

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه

----------


## ward roza <3

ننتظر السؤال 

مسابقةحلوووووة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظ
ظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظ
ظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظ
ظظظظظظظظظظطظظظظظظظ
ظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> ظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظ
> ظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظ
> ظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظ
> ظظظظظظظظظظطظظظظظظظ
> ظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظ





حرف الطاء ..
دمتي بخير عفاف..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

واجابه اكيد صحيحه خيووووه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ززززززززززززززززززززز
ززززززززززززززززززززز
ززززززززززززززززززززز
ززززززززززززززززززززز
زززززززززززززرززززززز
ززززززززززززززززززززز
ززززززززززززززززززززز

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

> ززززززززززززززززززززز







> ززززززززززززززززززززز
> ززززززززززززززززززززز
> ززززززززززززززززززززز
> زززززززززززززرززززززز
> ززززززززززززززززززززز
> ززززززززززززززززززززز




 حلوووة المسابقهـ :bigsmile:

----------


## ward roza <3

ززززززززززززززززززززز
ززززززززززززززززززززز
ززززززززززززززززززززز
ززززززززززززززززززززز
زززززززززززززرززززززز
زززززززززززززززززززززز
زززززززززززززززززززززز
المسابقةجدا جميلة

----------


## مهتاب

ننتظر الجديد

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

ووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
ووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
وووؤووووووووووووووووووووووو
وووووووووووووووووووووووووو
وووووووووووووووووووووووووو
ووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## بنوته كيوته

ووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
ووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
وووؤووووووووووووووووووووووو
وووووووووووووووووووووووووو
وووووووووووووووووووووووووو
ووووووووووووووووووووووووو

مسابقه حلوه ..
يسلموااااا..

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

> ووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> 
> ووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> وووؤووووووووووووووووووووووو
> وووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> وووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> ووووووووووووووووووووووووو 
> مسابقه حلوه ..
> 
> يسلموااااا..



مرحبا..
أجابة صحيحة عزيزتي
ماننحرم من هل طلة الحلوة
منورة دائما
تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------


## مهتاب

ننتظر الجديد

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييييي
يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييييي
يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييييي
يييييييييييييييييييييييييئيييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييييييي
يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييي
يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييييي

----------


## النور الالهي

*يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييييي*


*يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييييي*


*يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييييي*


*ييييييييييييييييييييييييي**ئ**ييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي*


*يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييي*


*يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييييي*

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

> *يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييييي*
> 
> 
> *يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييييي* 
> 
> *يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييييي* 
> 
> *ييييييييييييييييييييييييي**ئ**ييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي* 
> 
> ...



مرحبا..
أجابة صحيحة عزيزتي
ماننحرم من هل طلة الحلوة ياربــــــ
تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

صضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصض
صضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصض
صضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضص
صضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصض
صضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضص
صضصضصطصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضص
صضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضص

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> صضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصض
> صضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصض
> صضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضص
> صضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصض
> صضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضص
> صضصضصطصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضص
> صضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضصضص



ط

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

> ط



مرحبا..
أجابة صحيحة عزيزتي
ماننحرم من هل طلة الحلوة
تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ددددددددددددددددددددددددددد
ددددددددددددددددددددددددددد
ددددددددددددددددددددددددددد
ددددددددددددددددددددددددددد
ددددددددددددددددددددددددددد
ددذدددددددددددددددددددددددد

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

> ددددددددددددددددددددددددددد







> ددددددددددددددددددددددددددد
> ددددددددددددددددددددددددددد
> ددددددددددددددددددددددددددد
> ددددددددددددددددددددددددددد
> ددذدددددددددددددددددددددددد



    المسااابقه حلووو كثير
          ..تحياتي..
           ْ..مجنونة وحلوة..ْ

----------


## ward roza <3

> ددددددددددددددددددددددددددد







> ددددددددددددددددددددددددددد
> ددددددددددددددددددددددددددد
> ددددددددددددددددددددددددددد
> ددددددددددددددددددددددددددد
> ددذدددددددددددددددددددددددد





مسابقة حلوة جدا
تحياتي :
حب آل محمد

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

ططططططططططططططططططططططططط
ظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظ
طططططططططططططططططططططططط
ظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظ
طططططططططصططططططططططططططط

----------


## مهتاب

اخرسطر
بعدالعمود التاسع

----------


## صفآء الروح

> ططططططططططططططططططططططططط
> ظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظ
> طططططططططططططططططططططططط
> ظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظ
> طططططططططصططططططططططططططط



* تسلمي سموره*
*الله يعطيش العافية*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

> اخرسطر
> بعدالعمود التاسع



 
مرآحب ..
أجابة صحيحة
يسلموا ع الطلة القميلة ماننحرم منها
تحياتو.سمورهـ

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

> *تسلمي سموره*
> 
> *الله يعطيش العافية*
> *تقبلي تحياتي*
> 
> *دمتي بخير*



 
مرآحب..
أجابة صحيحة عزيزتي
الله يسلمش قمر
ويعافيش ياربــــــ
تواجد جميل
ماننحرم من هل طلة الحلوة ياربـــــــ
تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ  أأأأأأأأأأأ
أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ  أأأأأأأأ
أأأأأأأأاأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ  أأأ
أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ  أأأ
أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ  أأأأأأأأ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ  أأأأأأأأأأأ
> أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ  أأأأأأأأ
> أأأأأأأأاأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ
> أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ  أأأ
> أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ  أأأأأأأأ



هذه اجابتي ...
موفقه خيتو سمورهـ...

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

> هذه اجابتي ...
> موفقه خيتو سمورهـ...



صباح الورد..
أجابة صحيحة عزيزتي
منورة المسآبقة بوجودش
ماننحرم من هل طلة الحلوة
تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

صسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسص
صسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسص
صسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسص
صسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسص
صشصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسص
صسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسسصسص
صسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسص

----------


## النور الالهي

صسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسص


صسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسص


صسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسص


صسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسص


صشصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسص


صسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسسصسص


صسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسص



يسلمو خيتو الله يعطيك ألف عافيه

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

> صسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسص
> 
> 
> 
> صسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسص 
> 
> صسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسص 
> 
> صسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسصسص 
> ...



 

مرحبا..
أجابة صحيحة عزيزتي
منور الصفحة دائما بمرورش
ماننحرم من هل طلة الرائعة
تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

23232323232323232323232323232323232323232
23232323232323232323
23232323232323232323232323232323232323232
3232323632323232323
32323232323232323232323232323232323232332

----------


## ام الشيخ

23232323232323232323232323232323232323232

23232323232323232323
23232323232323232323232323232323232323232
3232323632323232323
32323232323232323232323232323232323

----------


## ام الشيخ

كككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك
ككككككككك
كككككككككككككككككككككك
ككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك
كككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك
ككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك
كككككككككككككلكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك
ككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك
كككككككككك
كككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك

----------


## ابو طارق

كككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك
ككككككككك
كككككككككككككككككككككك
ككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك
كككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك
ككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك
كككككككككككككلكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك
ككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك
كككككككككك
كككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك

----------


## ابو طارق

qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq
qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq
qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq
qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqoqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq
qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq
qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq

----------


## وردة الكميليا

*السطر الرابع فيه رقم خمسة5*

----------


## وردة الكميليا

*طططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططط*
*طططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططط*
*طططططططططططططططططططططططططظطططططططط*
*طططططططططططططططططططططططططططططط*
*طططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططط*

----------


## ام الشيخ

*طططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططط*

*طططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططط*
*طططططططططططططططططططططططططظطططططططط*
*طططططططططططططططططططططططططططططط* 
*ططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططط*

----------


## ابو طارق

ؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ  ؤؤو
ؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ  ؤؤؤؤ
ؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ  ؤ
ؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ  ؤؤؤؤ

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

ؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ  ؤؤو

ؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ  ؤؤؤؤ
ؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ  ؤ 
ؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ  ؤؤؤؤ

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
mnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

> 23232323232323232323232323232323232323232
> 
> 
> 23232323232323232323
> 23232323232323232323232323232323232323232
> 3232323632323232323 
> 
> 32323232323232323232323232323232323



 

مرحبا..
أجابة صحيحة عزيزتي
منورة المسآبقة بوجودش
ماننحرم من هل طلة الحلوة
تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------


## ام الشيخ

> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> 
> mnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## وردة الكميليا

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## وردة الكميليا

سوري
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## مضراوي

> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



*(((((((((((((((((((*
*(((([(((((((((((((*
*((((((((((((((((((*

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

> *(((((((((((((((((((*
> *(((([(((((((((((((*
> *((((((((((((((((((*

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

ننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننتن  نننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن
نننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن  نننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن
نننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن  ننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن
نننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن  نننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن
نننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن  ننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

ننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننتن نننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن
نننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن نننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن
نننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن ننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن
نننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن نننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن
نننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن ننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt  tttttttt
tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttitttttttttttt  ttttttttt
tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt  tttttttt
tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt  tttttttt
   تحياتي.. مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttt
tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttitttttttttttt ttttttttt
tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttt
tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttt

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

زرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرز
زرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرز
زرزرزرزرزرزرزوزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرز
زرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرززرزرززرزر
زرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزر
زرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرززرزرزرزرزرز

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

زرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرز

زرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرز
زرزرزرزرزرزرزوزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرز
زرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرززرزرززرزر
زرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزر 
زرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرزرززرزرزرزرزرز

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييييييىييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييي
يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييي
يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييي

----------


## عطور

يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ييييييييييييييييييىييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييييي
يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييييييي
يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ييييييييييييييي
صح؟؟

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

صح؟؟




     اييييييه صح

----------


## عطور

:bigsmile: شووكرا
انتظرالسؤال الجديد

----------


## الباسمي

ننتضر السؤال الجديد

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  o000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  0000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  0000000000000
 تحياتي..
                                               مجنونة وحلوة

----------

